# كل شيء عن الــ NDT & Inspection



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

Tank Inspection
:5: :5: :5: :5: :5: 
:15: :15: :15: :15: :15: 
:80: :80:
TANK.zip​


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (21 أغسطس 2006)

اريد برنامج تصميم التنكات طبقا لكود api 650


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (21 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على مجهود الجيد


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 أغسطس 2006)

حياكم الله نحن بالخدمة


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م . محمود (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 سبتمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حازم محمد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*الف شكر 
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (15 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلا و سهلا


----------



## قمرهم كلهم (25 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور والله يجزيك خير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

كشف العيوب الداخلية للمعادن باستخدام الموجات الفوق صوتية

http://www.geinspectiontechnologies.com


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

التقنيات التي تسمى الاختبارات الغير إتلافية NDT :

1- الموجات فوق الصوتية Ultrasonic Test - UT 
2- التصوير الاشعاعى RadiographicTest - RT
3- السائل المتغلغل Liquid Penetrant Test - PT
4- الحبيبات الممغنطة Magnitic Particles Test - MT
5- الفحص البصري Visual Test - VT


موقع الجمعية الامريكية للإختبارات اللاإتلافية
American Society for Non-destructive Testing
ASNT
http://www.asnt.org



NDT Applications and Theory

http://www.panametrics-ndt.com/ndt/ndt_technology


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مرفق عرض تقديمى لذلك 

وهذة الطرق هى

1- الموجات فوق الصوتية
2- التصوير الاشعاعى
3- الحبيبات الممغنطة
4- الصبغة المتغلغلة
5- التيارات الاعصارية
http://www.ndt-ed.org/GeneralResourc...tro_to_NDT.ppt


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*NDT Methods*

[B]NDT Methods
1-Ultrasonic test (UT).
2- Radiography test (RT).
2-Magnetic Particle test (MT)
4- Liquid Penetrant test (PT).
5- Eddy Current test (ET).
6- Neutron Radiography test (NRT)
7- Leak test (LT).
8- Acoustic Emission test (ET).
9- Infra-Red Thermography

10- Visual Inspection (Endoscopy)

NDT methods principles and general applications
Ultrasonic Test
Ultrasonic test is a nondestructive method in which beams of high frequency sound waves that are transmitted into the material being tested are used to detect surface and subsurface flaws. The sound waves travel through the material with some attended loss of energy ( attenuation) and are reflected at interfaces.
The reflected beam is detected and analyzed to define the presence and location of flaws.
•The degree of reflection depends mainly on the physical state of matter on the opposite side of the interface, and to a lesser extent on specific physical properties of that matter. Sound waves almost completely reflected at metal-gas interfaces. Partial reflections occurs at metal-liquid or metal-solid interfaces, with the specific percentage of reflected energy depending mainly on the ratios of certain properties of the matter on opposing side of the interface.
• Cracks, laminations, shrinkage cavities, bursts, pores, bonding faults and other discontinuities that acts as metal gas interfaces can easily be detected.
•Inclusions and other inhomogeneities in the metal being tested can also be detected (even though they may not act as metal-gas interfaces) by causing partial reflection or scattering of the ultrasonic waves or by producing some other detectable affect on the ultrasonic waves.
• Most ultrasonic test is done at frequencies between 1- 25 MHz, which are above the range of the human hearing ( 20 Hz - 20 KHz) .
•Ultrasonic waves are mechanical vibrations , the amplitude of vibrations in metal parts being ultrasonically tested impose stresses well below the elastic limit, thus preventing permanent effects on the parts.
•Ultrasonic test is one of the most widely used methods of nondestructive testing. It is primary application in the testing of metal is the detection and characterisation of internal flaws, it is also used to detect surface flaws, define bonding characteristics, thickness measurements, corrosion detection, determine physical properties, structure, grain size and elastic constants.[/B]​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*Purpose Of Inspection*

PURPOSE OF INSPECTION

The purpose of any Inspection organization is to mandate the safe and cost efficient operation of the facility. It does this by highlighting any deviations from recognized "Corporate or International Standards and Practices" by Operations, Maintenance or Engineering.

Examples of Inspection’s mandates include:

1. Operations 

Insuring adherence to established shutdown intervals, scheduling Relieve Valves inspections, recommending equipment repairs, recommending certain corrosion control methods, etc. 

2. Maintenance 

Insuring adherence to correct welding practices and techniques, performing Relieve Valves test shop audits, providing assistance in repair practices, etc. 

3. Engineering 

Insuring adherence to required programs, review of project proposals, assistance in developing corrosion inhibition methods and corrosion control programs, etc. 

Inspection also provides services in many disciplines to all Divisions, They include: 

a) NDT Nondestructive testing

b) Plant & Equipment Inspection 

c) Relieve Valves Coordination 

d) In-service Inspection Programs and techniques 

e) Vents & Drains monitoring 

f) Deadleg monitoring 

g) corrosion monitoring and control 

i) welding practices and control and 

j) etc. 

Inspection also provides assistance to all divisions in many ways to either maintain or enhance plant reliability. These include:

a) Taking skin temperature readings on heaters

b) Performing routine monitoring of heater firing patterns 

c) Performing Positive Material Identification (PMI) for various groups,

d) etc.​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*Ultrasonic Probes and their primary applications*

Ultrasonic Probes and their primary applications


1- Straight beam direct contact Probes
a- Manufacturing induced flaws:
Billets: Inclusions, stringer, pipe
Forging : Inclusions, cracks, segregation’s, seams, flakes, pipe.
Rolled products : Laminations, inclusions, tears, seams, cracks.
Castings: Slag, porosity, cold shuts, tears, shrinkage cracks, inclusions. 
b- Service induced flaws : 
Fatigue cracks, corrosion, erosion, stress-corrosion cracks.


2- Angle-beam direct contact Probes
a- Manufacturing induced flaws:
Forging : Cracks, seams, laps
Rolled products: Tears, seams, cracks, cupping.
Welds: Slag inclusions, porosity, incomplete fusion, incomplete penetration, Tubing and pipe: Circumferential and longitudinal cracks.
b- Service induced flaws: Fatigue cracks, stress-corrosion cracks.
3-Twin crystal (dual element) direct contact Probes
a- Manufacturing induced flaws:
Plate and sheet: Thickness measurement, lamination detection .
Tubing and pipe: Thickness measurement.
b- Service induced flaws: Wall thinning, corrosion, erosion, stress-corrosion cracks.
4- Immersion Probes
a- Manufacturing induced flaws:
Billets: Inclusions, stringers, pipe.
Forging: Inclusions, cracks, segregation, seams, flakes, pipe.
Rolled products: Laminations, inclusions, tears,seams, cracks.
Welds: Inclusions, porosity, incomplete fusion, complete penetration, drop through, cracks, base metal laminations.
Adhesive-bonded, soldered or brazed products:Lack of bonding. 
Composites: Voids, resin rich, resin poor, lack of filaments.
Tubing and pipe: Cicumferential and longitudinal cracks
b- Service induced flaws: Corrosion, fatigue cracks.


Ultrasonic test applications
1- Power equipment- turbine forging, generator rotors, pressure piping, eldments, pressure vessels.
2- Mill components- rolls, shafts drives, etc.
4- Aircraft components- forging stock, frame sections and honeycomb sandwich assemblies.
3- Jet engine parts- turbine, compressor forging and gear blanks.
5- Machinery materials- die blocks, tool steels and drill pipe.
6- Railroad parts- axles, wheels, track and welded rail.
7- Automotive parts- forging, ductile castings and brazed or welded components.​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*Radiographic test*

Radiographic test


•Radiography is a method used for nondestructive test of components and assemblies that is based on differential absorption of penetrating radiation (either electromagnetic radiation of very short wave length or Particulate radiation) by the part or test piece (object) being inspected. Because of difference in density and variations in thickness of the part or differences in absorption characteristics caused by 
variation in composition, different portions of a test piece absorb different amounts of penetrating radiation. Unabsorbed radiation passing through the part can be recorded on film or photosensitive paper, viewed on a fluorescent screen or monitored by various electronic radiation detectors.
Radiography is used to detect features of a component or assembly that exhibit a difference in thickness or physical density as compared to surrounding material. 
Large differences are easily detected than small ones.
In general radiography can detect only those feature that have an appreciable thickness in a direction parallel to the radiation beam. This means that the ability of the process to detect planner discontinuities such as cracks depends on proper orientation of the test piece during test.
Discontinuities such as voids and inclusions which have measurable thickness in all directions, can be detected as long as they are not too small in relation to the section thickness. In general, features that exhibit a 2% or more difference in absorption compared to the surrounding material can be detected.​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*Magnetic Particle Test*

Magnetic Particle Test


•Magnetic Particle Test is a method for detecting surface and subsurface discontinuities in ferromagnetic materials. Operation of method depends on the fact that when the material or part under test in magnetized, discontinuities that lie in a direction transverse to the magnetic field will cause a leakage field to be formed at and above the surface of the part. The presence of this leakage fields, and therefore the presence of the discontinuity, is detected by the use if finely divided ferromagnetic particles applied over the surface, some of the particles being gathered and held by the leakage field. This magnetically held collection of particles forms an outlines of the discontinuity, indicates its location, size, shape and extent.
•Magnetic particles are applied over a surface as dry particles or as wet particles on a liquid carrier such as water or oil.
•Ferromagnetic materials include most of the iron, nickel and cobalt alloys.
•Many of the precipitation-hardening steels such as 17-4 PH, 17-7 PH and 15-4 PH stainless steels are magnetic after aging. These materials lose their ferromagnetic properties above a characteristic temperature called the Curie point Although this temperature varies for different materials, the Curie point of most ferromagnetic materials is approximate-ly 760 C ( 1400 F ).
Nonferromagnetic materials can not be tested by this method. Such materials include aluminum alloys, magnis-ium alloys, copper and copper alloys and austenitic stainless steels. 
Applications of Magnetic Particle Test 
a. Welds.
b. Castings.
c. Wrought metals.
e. Machined parts.
f.Field inspections. 
1- Tanks.
2- Vessels.
3-Reactors.
4- Piping.​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*Liquid Penetrant Testing*

*Liquid Penetrant Testing




• Liquid Penetrant Test is a nondestructive method for detection of discontinuities that are open to the surface of solids and essentially nonporous materials, indications of flaws can be found regardless of the size, configuration, internal structure or chemical composition of the work piece being tested and regardless of flaw orientation.
• Liquid penetrants can seep into (and drawn into) various types of minute surface openings (as fine as 4 micro-inch in width) by capillary action. Because of this, the process is well suited for the detection of all types of surface cracks, laps, porosity, shrinkage areas, laminations and similar discontinuities. 

• It is used extensively for the inspection of wrought and cast products of both ferrous and nonferrous metals, powder metallurgy parts, ceramics, plastics and glass objects.
• In practice the liquid penetrant process is relatively simple (no electronic systems are involved).
• Equipment generally is simpler and costly than that for most other nondestructive testing methods.
• Establishment of procedures and standards for testing of specific parts or products is usually less difficult than other highly sophisticated testing methods. The liquid penetrant method does not depend on ferromagnetism and the arrangement of the discontinuities is not a factor.
• The penetrant method is good not only for detection of surface flaws in nonmagnetic metals, but also for revealing surface flaws in variety of other nonmagnetic materials

• Liquid penetrant is also used for testing items made from ferromagnetic steels, in some instances, its sensitivity is greater than that of magnetic particle test.


Applications of Liquid Penetrant Test


a. Inspection of tools and dies.
b. Inspection of tanks, vessels, reactors, piping, dryers and 
pumps in the chemical, petrochemical, food, paper and 
processing industries.
c. Inspection of diesel locomotive, truck and bus parts, 
particularly axles, wheels, gears, crankshafts, cylinder 
blocks, connecting rods, cylinders, transmission and 
frame.
d. Inspection of oil field drilling rigs, drill pipe, casings 
and drilling equipment.
e. Leaks.
f. Inspection of aircraft engine parts, propellers, wing 
fittings and castings.*​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*Eddy Current test*

*Eddy Current test




• The Eddy-current method of testing and induction-heating technique used for metal heating, induction hardening and tempering have several similarities. Both are depending on the principles of electromagnetic induction for inducing eddy currents within placed within or adjacent to on or more induction coils. The heating is a result of I R losses caused by the flow of eddy currents in the part. Changes in coupling between the induction coil and the part being tested and changes in the electrical characteristics of the part cause variation in the loading and tuning of the generator .
• The induction heating system is operated at high power level to produce the desired heating rate.

• The system used in eddy current test is usually operated at very low power level to minimize the heating losses and temperature changes. Also, in the eddy current system electrical-loading changes caused variation in the part being tested, such as those caused by presence of flaws or dimensional changes are monitored by electronic circuits.
• In both eddy current testing and induction heating the selection of the operating frequency is governed largely by “Skin effect”. This effect causes the eddy currents to be concentrated toward the surface adjacent to the coils carrying currents that induce them. Skin effect becomes more pronounced with increase in frequency.
• The coils used in eddy current test differ in design from those used in induction heating because of the differences in power level and resolution requirements which necessitate special test coil arrangements to facilitate the monitoring of the electromagnetic field in the vicinity of the part being tested. 

• The coils used in eddy current test differ in design from those used in induction heating because of the differences in power level and resolution requirements which necessitate special test coil arrangements to facilitate the monitoring of the electromagnetic field in the vicinity of the part being tested.
• Function of a basic system.
The part to be tested is placed within or adjacent to an electric coil in which an alternating current is flowing. As shown in fig.1 . This alternating current is called the exciting current, causes eddy currents to flow in the part as a result of electromagnetic induction. These currents flow within closed loops in the part and their magnitude and timing (or phase) depend on a) the original or primary field established by the exciting currents. b) the electrical properties of the part.
c) the electromagnetic fields established by currents flowing 
within the part.

• The electromagnetic field in the region in the part and surrounding the part depends on both the exciting current from the coil and the eddy currents flowing in the part. The flow of eddy currents in the part depends on the electrical characteristics of the part, the presence or absence of flaws or other discontinuities in the part, and the total electromagnetic field within the part.
• The change in flow of eddy currents caused by the presence of a crack in a pipe is shown in fig.2 the pipe travels along the length of the test coil as shown in fig.2 In sec. AA in fig.2, no crack is present and the eddy current flow is symmetrical. In sec. B-B in fig.2, where crack is present, the eddy-current flow is impeded and changed in direction, causing significant change in the associated electromagnetic field. From fig.2 it is seen that the electromagnetic field surrounding a part depends partly on the properties and characteristics of the part.

• Finally, the condition of the part can be monitored by observing the effect of the resulting field on the electrical characteristics of the exciting coil, such as is its electrical impedance, induced voltage or induced current.
• Alternatively, the effect of the electromagnetic field can be monitored by observing the induced voltage in one or more other coils placed within the field near the part being monitored. Each and all of these changes can have an effect on the exciting coil or other coil or coils placed within the field near the part. The effects most often used to monitor the condition of the part being tested are the electrical impedance of the coil or the induced voltage of either the exciting coil or other adjacent coil or coils.
Application of Eddy Current Testing

a. Flaw detection.
b. Conductivity and permeability sorting.
c. Thickness gauging.
d. Process control.
*​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*Leak Test*

Leak Test


• Leak test is the determination of the rate at which a liquid or gas will penetrate from inside a (Tight) component or assembly to the outside or vice versa as a result of 
a pressure differential between the Two regions or of permeation of a somewhat extended barrier.
• Type of leaks:
1 - Real leaks.
2 - Virtual leaks.


Methods of Leak Test

1 - Gas system at pressure.
a- Direct sensing.
b- Gas detection.
c- Quantity loss determination by:
c-1 Weighing.
c-2 Gauging differential pressure.
2 - Liquid system at pressure.
3 - Vacuum systems at pressure.

Applications of Leak Test
a. Piping and pressure vessels.
b. Evacuated systems.
c. Hermetic seals.
d. Electrical and electronic components.​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*Acoustic Emission testing*

*Acoustic Emission testing


• Acoustic Emission (AE) is a unique NDT technique where the material being inspected generates signals that worn of impending failure.
• Acoustic emission testing is based on the fact that solid materials emit sound or acoustic emissions when they are mechanically or thermally stressed to the point where deformation or fracturing occurs. Almost all materials produce an acoustic emission when they are stressed to failure. Some deformations and fractures are so minute and beyond the range of normal hearing and well into Ultrasonic range ( Above 20000 Hz/Sec.).


Applications of AE

1- Corrosion, leaks and weld defects in storage tanks, 
high pressure vessels and sphere tanks.
2- Monitoring of bearing, valves, steam traps, fatigue 
and fracture mechanics problems.
3- Buried pipeline monitoring.*​


----------



## alking22 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

ثانكس ثانكس


----------



## uday12 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذا الموقع وعلى هذا الطرح القيم
وجزاك عنا الف خير 

اخوك


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*NDT Course Material*

-
NDT Course Material:​The NDT educational materials at the following links were developed primarily for college students: 1) to aid in conceptual learning, 2) to re-enforce materials provided at the student's school, and 3) to serve as reference materials and working tools. The materials are not intended to be a stand alone course in NDT but rather to supplement materials currently used in college NDT programs. The materials contain some interactive Flash and Java applets which help illustrate important concepts and can be used as NDT calculators. While the target audience in college students, NDT professionals may find the information interesting as useful as well.

NDT Introduction

 http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/CommunityCollege/communitycollege.htm 

يحتوى على الموضوعات الاتيه

 Common NDT Methods
Visual/Optical Testing (VT/OT)
Penetrant Testing (PT) 
Magnetic Particle Testing (MT)
Ultrasonic Testing (UT)
Eddy Current Testing (ET)
Radiographic Testing (RT)
Radiation Safety 


 Specialized NDT Methods
Acoustic Emission Testing (AE) 
Infrared/Thermal Testing (IRT) 
Remote Field Testing (RFT) 
​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 نوفمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## boiler (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل شيئ عن Ndt & Inspection*

بعض المواقع والمعلومات المهمه عن الاختبارات غير المتلفه للمعادن متجدد باستمرار(وارجو التثبيت لتعم الفائده)

هذا الموقع رائع باللغة الانجليزيةعن N T D

http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/HighSchool/highschool.htm


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

هذة التقنية تسمى الاختبارات غير الاتلافية NDT 
1- الموجات فوق الصوتية
2- التصوير الاشعاعى
3- السائل المتغلغل
4- الحبيبات الممغنطة

موقع الجمعية الامريكية http://www.asnt.org
:019: 
:hapy: NDT Applications and Theory

http://www.panametrics-ndt.com/ndt/ndt_technology


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

كشف العيوب الداخلية للمعادن باستخدام الموجات الفوق صوتية
http://www.geinspectiontechnologies.com


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

Welding Defects


1. Introduction 
Common weld defects include:

i. Lack of fusion 
ii. Lack of penetration or excess penetration 
iii. Porosity 
iv. Inclusions 
v. Cracking 
vi. Undercut 
vii. Lamellar tearing 
http://www.tech.plym.ac.uk/sme/strc201/wdefects.htm

Weld Defects-Their Causes and How to Correct Them

http://www.esabna.com/EUWeb/MIG_handbook/592mig10_1.htm



Download Introduction to NDT Presentation ( 4.7 MB, ppt). 
http://www.ndt-ed.org/GeneralResourc...enIntroNDT.htm

. 
Krautkramer NDT Ultrasonic Systems. Basic Principles of. Ultrasonic Testing 

http://www.kint.nl/methoden/niet d... of UT.pdf


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

انا رفعتلكو ملف بور بوينت فية شرح مختصر وشامل عن الNDT





Download 
http://rapidshare.com/files/6181897/Intro_to_NDT.ppt


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

رابط تاني يعمل 100%100

http://www.ndt-ed.org/GeneralResources/IntroToNDT/Intro_to_NDT.ppt


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع متجدد ان شاء الله واتمنى ان يفيد الجميع


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور يا باشمهندس أحمد على هذه المعلومات المفيدة 
ولكن هذا الموضوع طرح من قبل بواسطة الأخ المشرف : هاني شرف الدين ، لذا إسمح لي بأن أضم الموضوعين مع بعض 
وتقبل فائق إحترامي وتقديري


----------



## عبد الرحمن النشار (9 ديسمبر 2006)

نرجو الافاده بكيفة تحميل الكتب المتخصصه في Ndt وشكرا


----------



## iwemohamed (11 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (13 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جيد 
ولاكن قد تم نشره من قبل باسم ( كل شيئ عن Ndt & Inspection )
للمهندس هانى شرف الدين 
فارجو من الساده المشرفين ضم الموضوعين الى بعضهما 
هذا بعد اذن المهندس مجدى وذلك لسهولت البحث فى المنتدى :31:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحباااااااااااااااااااااا بكم


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 ديسمبر 2006)

وين راح الموضوع


----------



## علاء الهدي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاركة أكثر من رائعة


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.ndt.net/article/az/ut_idx.htm


----------



## gjaby (4 يناير 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## gjaby (4 يناير 2007)

thanx 10000000000 times


----------



## ابن زكى (10 يناير 2007)

*NDT & welding*

اخوكم حاصل على المستوى الدولى الثالث من الجمعية الامريكية للاختبارات الغير اتلافية
واعرض مساعدتى لاى مهندس فى هذا المجال أو
التفتيش على اللحام


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (10 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووور جدا
ويا ريت اي معلومات عن
الفروق بين المستوى الاول و الثاني و الثالث
لل us


----------



## عبدالرحمن هنداوي (10 يناير 2007)

أهلا بك سيدي الفاضل ارجو منكم توضيح الطريقه الملائمه والاماكن المعتمده لاخذ كورسات في التاكل والاختبارات المختلفه للتفتيش الهندسي بسعر مناسب مع العلم اني اعمل في شركه خالده بعقد مؤقت واتمني العمل في شركه بالخارج 
شكرا جزيلا واعتذر عن الاطاله


----------



## ابن زكى (10 يناير 2007)

المستوى الاول مسئول عن معايرة الجهاز ويعمل تحت اشراف المستوى الثانى او الثالث
المستوى الثانى يعاير الجهاز ويفحص ويكتب التقرير
المستوى الثالث اعلى المستويات وتحصل عليه من الجمعية الامريكية وهو المسئول عن تاهيل المستوى الاول والثانى وتفسير الكود


----------



## ابن زكى (10 يناير 2007)

بكل امانة وليس تحيز لشركتى فليس لى مصلحة مادية
افضل مكان يعطى هذه الدورات شركة انابيب البترولولو احتاجت اى حاجة اتصل بى 0107566574


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 يناير 2007)

أهلا وسهلا يا باشمهندس " ابن زكي " ، نورت الملتقى
في إنتظار مشاركاتك النافعة في هذا المجال إن شاء الله

ولكن ماهي طبيعة عملك في هذا المجال بالضبط ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن زكى (11 يناير 2007)

ان شاء الله ساحاول المشاركة النافعة
اولا انا معجب جدا بالملتقى
ثانيا مجال عملى هو 12 سنة خبرة فى البترول فى المجالات الاتية
التفتيش على اللحامات ظاهريا وحاصل على شهادة من الجمعية الامريكية للحام aws
التفتيش على اللحامات باستخدام الموجات الفوق صوتية ultrasonic test
التفتيش على اللحامات باستخدام اشعة x& اشعة جاما
التفتيش على اللحامات بالسائل المتغلغل
التفتيش على اللحامات بالحبيبات الممغنطة وحاصل على المستوى الدولى الثالث من الجمعية الامريكية للا ختبارات الغير اتلافية
التفتيش على المستودعات وخطوط الانابيب
التفتيش على المراجل البخاريه
وحقيقة احب ان نتعاون فى هذا المجال واحب ان ينطبق علينا قول النبى من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله به طريقا الى الجنة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (11 يناير 2007)

ابن زكى قال:


> ان شاء الله ساحاول المشاركة النافعة
> اولا انا معجب جدا بالملتقى
> ثانيا مجال عملى هو 12 سنة خبرة فى البترول فى المجالات الاتية
> التفتيش على اللحامات ظاهريا وحاصل على شهادة من الجمعية الامريكية للحام aws
> ...


 
مشكووووووور اخي ابن زكي جدا
انا اعمل على التفتيش على اللحامات
visual...........UT...............MT...............PT
ولكن RT لا اقيم الافلام 100% علما اني غير حائز على شهادات بهذا المجال

وقد سألت عن الامتحانات وقال الاغلبية لي انا تعتمد على المادة
مثل
AWS & API 570 Inspection of piping and welding
inspection of storsage tank API 653


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 يناير 2007)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس ( ابن زكي ):
أرجو أن تعطينا فكرة عن ال Ut ...... 
كيف يتم الإختبار نفسه و كيف يتم تقييم العيوب المكتشفة بهذا الأسلوب طبقا للــ Aws D1.1 و طبقا للـــ Asme من حيث القبول والرفض ....
وشكرا .....


----------



## ابن زكى (12 يناير 2007)

majdi قال:


> مشكووووووور اخي ابن زكي جدا
> انا اعمل على التفتيش على اللحامات
> visual...........UT...............MT...............PT
> ولكن RT لا اقيم الافلام 100% علما اني غير حائز على شهادات بهذا المجال
> ...


كل وسيلة لها الـ course الخاص بها معتمد من ASNT وهى متاحة لمن يريدها ولكن hard copy وليست soft
ولكى تكون قادر على كتابة تقرير يجب ان تكون حاصل على المستوى الثانى


----------



## ابن زكى (12 يناير 2007)

محمد حمزه قال:


> لو سمحت يا باشمهندس ( ابن زكي ):
> أرجو أن تعطينا فكرة عن ال Ut ......
> كيف يتم الإختبار نفسه و كيف يتم تقييم العيوب المكتشفة بهذا الأسلوب طبقا للــ Aws D1.1 و طبقا للـــ Asme من حيث القبول والرفض ....
> وشكرا .....


طبعا ده دورة بديها فى 3 اسابيع ولكن بايجاز
الجهاز يولد موجات فوق صوتيه تنتقل الى المعدن من المجس
هذه الموجات تسير فى خطوط مستقيمة ما لم يعكسها سطح فاصل بين كثافتين مختلفين
يستقبل الجهاز الموجات المنعكسة وتخرج على هيئة اشارات على الشاشة
يكون الجهاز معاير سابقا بحيث يمكن تحديد عمق او مسافة السطح الفاصل
وحسب شكا الاشارة يمكن تحديد نوع العيب الـ defect
بالرجوع الى الكود asme or aws D1.1 يعطى سماحيات الطول لكل عيب على حدة


----------



## eng_3mr84 (12 يناير 2007)

سلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في توافر بعض الامتحانات للمستوي التاني و التالت لكل الاختبارات و خاصه eddy current and ultrasonic و لكم جزيا الشكر اخوكم عمرو سليمان


----------



## ابن زكى (13 يناير 2007)

eng_3mr84 قال:


> سلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في توافر بعض الامتحانات للمستوي التاني و التالت لكل الاختبارات و خاصه eddy current and ultrasonic و لكم جزيا الشكر اخوكم عمرو سليمان


السلام عليكم
اليك هذا الرابط عليه مناهج الاختبارات الغير اتلافية تقريبا فى مستوى L II وعليها بعض الاسئلة quizzesفى نهاية كل course
http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/CommunityCollege/communitycollege.htm


----------



## ابن زكى (13 يناير 2007)

eng_3mr84 قال:


> سلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في توافر بعض الامتحانات للمستوي التاني و التالت لكل الاختبارات و خاصه eddy current and ultrasonic و لكم جزيا الشكر اخوكم عمرو سليمان


http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/CommunityCollege/communitycollege.htm
يوجد شرح واسئلة لكل طريقة


----------



## ابن زكى (13 يناير 2007)

eng_3mr84 قال:


> سلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في توافر بعض الامتحانات للمستوي التاني و التالت لكل الاختبارات و خاصه eddy current and ultrasonic و لكم جزيا الشكر اخوكم عمرو سليمان


http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/CommunityCollege/communitycollege.htm
يوجد شرح واسئلة لكل طريقة


----------



## eng_3mr84 (13 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي انا اعرف هذا الموقع الممتاز و لكني اسأل عن امتحانات و نمازج منASNT exams forms


----------



## oiler_baroon (14 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
مشكور يأخى الكريم على عرضك وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن هل توجد لديك ملفات تشرح طرق المعايرة ويحبذا ان كانت باللغة العربية وشكراا


----------



## علي فتحي (14 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اسمي المهندس علي فتحي وحاصل علي شهادات Asnt(rt,pt,mt) المستوي الثاني وانا خريج دفعة 2006 قسم فلزات ومواد كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين ومازلت ابحث عن عمل منذ فترة طويلة ولم أجد أي شيئ وذلك لاني معنديش واسطة بكل صراحه وعلي العموم انا مفوض الامر لله 
وعموما انا بطلب المساعدة من اخواني في المنتدي 0121244683


----------



## علي فتحي (14 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخي


----------



## Hassaan alzoubi (17 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 يناير 2007)

علي فتحي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا اسمي المهندس علي فتحي وحاصل علي شهادات Asnt(rt,pt,mt) المستوي الثاني وانا خريج دفعة 2006 قسم فلزات ومواد كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين ومازلت ابحث عن عمل منذ فترة طويلة ولم أجد أي شيئ وذلك لاني معنديش واسطة بكل صراحه وعلي العموم انا مفوض الامر لله
> وعموما انا بطلب المساعدة من اخواني في المنتدي 0121244683



ماشاء الله ، مؤهلاتك جيدة رغم أنك حديث التخرج يا باشمهندس علي ، وإن شاء الله ستجد العمل قريبا جدا
أنصحك أن تبحث عن شركات تعمل في مجال الإنشاءات المعدنية أو الجودة في مصر و المجال مفتوح إن شاء الله ........... فقط توكل على الله واستمر في بحثك عن فرصة عمل جيدة


----------



## علي فتحي (17 يناير 2007)

متشكر جدا علي رد حضرتك عليه ياباشمهندس وأناشد باقي أعضاء المنتدي لمساعدتي في ايجاد فرصة عمل حيث أنني وبكل صراحه تعبت جدا جدا في موضوع الشغل ده حيث مشكلتي الوحيده هي اني معرفش حد شغال أو واسطه بكل صراحه
0121244683


----------



## علاء الهدي (18 يناير 2007)

مرحبا بك بيننا وأتمنى أن تعم الفائدة


----------



## علي فتحي (19 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس ابن زكي وانا بطلب منك المسلعده في موضوع الشغل ده لو امكن منك
0121244683


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا بالجميع


----------



## mahmoudnasr (20 يناير 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## أبو الجووج (21 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
أنا أخوكم في الله جهاد،
و أنا أيضا أعمل في مجال الفحوصات من دون إتلاف، و حاصل على التأهيل التالي(من الأردن):
1) التأهيل في الفحص بالموجات الصوتية فوق السمعية، المستوى الأول (ISO 9712)
2) التأهيل في الفحص بالتصوير الصناعي (X-Ray,Gamma-Ray)، المستوى الأول و الثاني (ISO 9712)

و كذلك حاصل على الترخيص في الفحوصات التالية (من الدنمارك):
1) الفحص بالتصوير الصناعي (X-Ray,Gamma-Ray)، المستوى الأول و الثاني و الثالث (ISO 9712)
2) الفحص بالجزيئات المغناطيسية و السوائل النافذة، المستوى الأول و الثاني و الثالث (ISO 9712)

بالإضافة إلى دورات الوقاية الإشعاعية.
كما أنني لدي بعض الخبرة في الفحص باستخدام الأشعة تحت الحمراء.
أعمل في الأردن في "الجمعية العلمية الملكية"،
و أنا على استعداد لتقديم المساعدة و المشورة.
تقوم الجمعية العلمية الملكية بعقد دورات متخصصة في مجال الفحص بدون إتلاف و على أيدي مهندسين و فنيين بخبرة تتجاوز 8 سنوات.

مع دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق!


----------



## ياسر قضيب (23 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللة خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا:15: :15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## ياسر قضيب (23 يناير 2007)

اريد معلومات عن ال cswib


----------



## m_a_abbas (24 يناير 2007)

*من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا إلي الجنة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوكم محمد عباس أعمل مهندس لحام منذ أكثر من 8 سنوات وحاصل علي المستوي الثاني في (ut, Rt, Mt,pt) و Cswip 3.1 مع خبرة في الـــ Api 510, 650,653, 570 
مع خبرة كبيرة في عمل الـــ Wps 

أعرض المساعدة والتواصل بالمعلومات من خلال منتدي المهندسين حيث الفائدة الكبيرة للجميع

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر مختار (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهتم بلحام مواسير نحاس التبريد وصاغتني مشكلة وهي لحام مواسير النحاس مع مواسير الألومنيوم فهل من يفيدني في ذلك الموضوع؟؟


----------



## m_a_abbas (25 يناير 2007)

الأخ ياسر قضيب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إليك هذا الرابط للحصول علي أي معلومات تريدها عن الــ CSWIP 
http://www.twi.co.uk/j32k/index.xtp


----------



## kikar1974 (30 يناير 2007)

عاجل جداً 
أرجو من الأصدقاء من لديه معلومات حول تصميم كويل ( وشيعة أنابيب ) تسخين بالبخار ضمن خزان الفيول ( منتجات بترولية ثقيلة ) و لكم الشكر


----------



## oiler_baroon (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
أشكر السادة الأعضاء الذين عرضوا خدماتهم وأتمنى منهم المساعدة الجدية فكلا منكم لديه بفضل الله الكثير فى هذا المجال ولكن لم أرى الى الان أى من سيادتكم قام بإنزال أى ملف يخص Ndt غير موقع واحد فأرجوا من حضراتكم المزيد من الجهد خاصة وأنكم قد وهبتوا هذا الجهد لله عز وجل وشكرا لكم


----------



## oiler_baroon (6 فبراير 2007)

الى المهندس ابن زكى أتمنى منك المساعدة فى معرفة شكل الامتحانات فى شركة أنابيب البترول للمستويان الأول والثانى حيث أننى عندى امتحان مع المهندس سعيد اسماعيل وشكرا لك


----------



## ابن زكى (8 فبراير 2007)

oiler_baroon قال:


> الى المهندس ابن زكى أتمنى منك المساعدة فى معرفة شكل الامتحانات فى شركة أنابيب البترول للمستويان الأول والثانى حيث أننى عندى امتحان مع المهندس سعيد اسماعيل وشكرا لك


اذا جاوبت على الاسئلة والاجوبة الموجوده فى المذكرة للمستوى الاول والثانى وبعض من الثالث ادخل الامتحان وانت مطمئن


----------



## oiler_baroon (9 فبراير 2007)

هذا موقع جيد للإختبارات اللاإتلافية
http://www.ndt.net/article/az/ndtmain.htm
وهو غير الموقع الذى قدمه أخى ابن زكى جزاه الله عنا خيرا


----------



## salem001 (9 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا التعاون والمجهود الطيب وجزاك الله خيرا وزاد بها ميزان حسناتك
واتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح فى حياتك العلمية والعملية اخى الكريم .
ومزيدا من التقدم والرقى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## shaseh (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
كنت ارغب في الحصول على stdالاوروبي في الكشف على الدرافيل باستخدام ut


----------



## يسري عبدالمجيد (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ ابن زكي...... نرجو منك المزيد من المشاركات النافعه في هذا المجال
الي الامام


----------



## goodzeelaa (20 فبراير 2007)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس ( ابن زكي ) فيه حاليا دروه هتقام في اكاديميه اللحام في مسطرد
هل هي افضل من المكاتب ذي عبدالله حسانين و عبدالحميد و لا ايه بالضبط ؟ ؟ ؟ 

ارجووووو الافاده


----------



## goodzeelaa (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فادي-83 (23 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العضو ابن زكي , انا مهندس مواد و معادن و أرغب بأن اختص في مجال ال Ndt فكيف و أين يمكن ان أحصل على دورات في هذا المجال


----------



## omelkorah (23 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mkh_200 (9 مارس 2007)

يمكن الاضافة واخذ شهادة مهندس لحام دولى من معهد تطوير الفلزات بالتبين


----------



## habloon (10 مارس 2007)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس ابن زكى عالمعلومات المفيدة دى 

ولو سمحت ممكن تقولى مكان اخد فيه كورسات عملية او تدريب على مجال التاكل فى المنشات البترولية مثل الانابيب والتنكات..... والف شكر مرة تانية ياباشمهندس


----------



## habloon (10 مارس 2007)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس ابن زكى عالمعلومات المفيدة دى 

ولو سمحت ممكن تقولى مكان اخد فيه كورسات عملية او تدريب على مجال التاكل فى المنشات البترولية مثل الانابيب والتنكات..... والف شكر مرة تانية ياباشمهندس


----------



## محمد طعيمة (10 مارس 2007)

الف شكر وان شاء الله المذيد من التقدم


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## ابن زكى (12 مارس 2007)

*يوجد فرق*



goodzeelaa قال:


> لو سمحت يا باشمهندس ( ابن زكي ) فيه حاليا دروه هتقام في اكاديميه اللحام في مسطرد
> هل هي افضل من المكاتب ذي عبدالله حسانين و عبدالحميد و لا ايه بالضبط ؟ ؟ ؟
> 
> ارجووووو الافاده


المكاتب تعطى دورات فى الاختبارات الغير اتلافية
اما الاكاديمية فدورتها فى اللحام
والاقوى منها بس محتاجة تفرغ دورة معهد التبين للفلزات


----------



## ابن زكى (12 مارس 2007)

*افضل مكان من وجهة نظرى*



فادي-83 قال:


> الاخ العضو ابن زكي , انا مهندس مواد و معادن و أرغب بأن اختص في مجال ال Ndt فكيف و أين يمكن ان أحصل على دورات في هذا المجال


افضل مكان هو مركز تدريب شركة انابيب البترول بمسطرد
الدورة 3 اسابيع ويتم الاهتمام بالجانب العملى


----------



## محمد منير حسن (12 مارس 2007)

*welding &industrial safety*

اخوانى الأعزاء
انا طالب فى بكالوريس هندسة القاهرة قسم فلزات من خلال تدريبى فى شركات البترول والكورسات فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية ياريت تهتموى بموضع الأمن الصناعى بجانب اللحام لأنه
مهم جدا هذه الأيام لأى شخص عنده طموح يشتغل فى شركة عالمية فى مصر والخليج .

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## همام2007 (14 مارس 2007)

المهندس الخير ابن زكى 
جزاكم اللة خير ا
انا مسجل دورات دلوأتى فى الأكاديمية المصرية للحام وعلى فكرة عليها تخفيض 50%
لكل دورات الndt
Mt.rt.ut.pt
والعنوان هو
مسطرد-كوبرى السواح(تنزل فوق الكوبرى)فوق النيل هتلاقى يافطة مكتوب عليهاhedoهو دا المركز .
ونتقابل هناك 
أنا حاجز من 25-3وحتى 7-4
أرجو النشر لتعم الفائدة 
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## habloon (14 مارس 2007)

ياجماعة كل اللى هنا بيتكلم عن التفتيش والدورات بتاعته منتشرة جدا طب بالنسبة للتاكل مفيش فيه دورات خالص ولا ايه؟؟؟ ياريت حد يرد بقى انا صوتى اتنبح


----------



## habloon (14 مارس 2007)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس همام عالمعلومات دى ربنا يجازيك كل خير هو انت من بورسعيد؟


----------



## goodzeelaa (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kimo4u2000 (14 مارس 2007)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خير عنه


----------



## يسري عبدالمجيد (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الي بيستفسر عن التأكل... فيه دورات كتير في الخدمات الهندسيه في الجامعه الامريكية وبالذات الكاثوديك بروتكشن... ممكن تروح تاخد اسماء الدورات هناك ومواعيدها
وانا كمان هسألك علي دوره متخصصه انشاء الله وارد عليك


----------



## habloon (14 مارس 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس يسرى ربنا يجازيك كل خير يارب ...مستنى منك الرد ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد منير حسن (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لو عاوز تاخذ دورات فى التاكل ادخل على موقع الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسى التأكل لأنه معتمد ومعروف على مستوى العالمwww.nace.orgلكنه غالى وعلى فكرة قليل جدا فى مصر اخذوا كورسات فيه.


----------



## islamiccastel (16 مارس 2007)

مشكورين على المجهود الجبار


----------



## habloon (16 مارس 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس محمد منير عالموقع الجميل ده..... ربنا يكرمك


----------



## habloon (16 مارس 2007)

بقولك يامهندس محمد منير حسن ماتعرفش عنوان المركز ده فين فى مصر انا دخلت عالموقع بس مالقتش ليهم اى عنوان داخل مصر


----------



## محمد منير حسن (16 مارس 2007)

ان سوف اسال ان شاء الله دكتور عندى فى الكلية وارد عليك


----------



## محمد منير حسن (16 مارس 2007)

يا ريت تهتموا بموضع السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة بجانب اللحام والتاكل لأنه موضوع مهم مهم مهم جدا هذه الأيام فى مصر والخليج واى حد عاوز اى حاجة فى هذه الموضع باذن الله اقدر اساعده.


----------



## habloon (16 مارس 2007)

مستنى منك الرد ان شاء الله


----------



## إنهض (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
أريد أن تفيدنا بأهم المعايير المستخدمة في مجال التفتيش (البترول و الغاز) مثل Api -asme Astm -ansi- Aws ...
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## albrof (18 مارس 2007)

مشكور على هذا العرض الجميل
انا اعمل فى هذا المجال لكن اود ان احصل على كورس .
ارجو منك ابلاغي باقرب مكان في الشرق الاوسط يمكن منه الحصول على هذه الشهادة


----------



## محمد منير حسن (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز للأسف لا يوجد مركز للجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسى التأكل فى مصر ولابد ترسلهم عن طريق النت لو عاوز تاخذ كورس .ولو محتاج اى حاجة عن التاكل انا تحت الأمر واسف على التاخير فى الرد لأن الكلية اجازة يوم السبت.


----------



## محمد منير حسن (18 مارس 2007)

الأخ الكريم albrofبتسال عن اى كورسات بالضبط .


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
اود ان اسال عن اسعار الدورات وهل يوجد خصومات بمناسبة (برنامج تحديث الصناعه)



ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (18 مارس 2007)

*المخاطر*



محمد منير حسن قال:


> اخوانى الأعزاء
> انا طالب فى بكالوريس هندسة القاهرة قسم فلزات من خلال تدريبى فى شركات البترول والكورسات فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية ياريت تهتموى بموضع الأمن الصناعى بجانب اللحام لأنه
> مهم جدا هذه الأيام لأى شخص عنده طموح يشتغل فى شركة عالمية فى مصر والخليج .
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


اهلا بفلزات القاهره
لو عايز اي حاجه قولي
وياريت لو تقدر تسجل مع فؤاد خلف في دبلومة المخاطر 
:1:


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 مارس 2007)

الأخ العزيزِahamed gamal3
السلام عليكم/ شكرا على دعوتك الكريمة ممكن تعرفنى بيك اكثر وياريت تفيدنى فى موضوع الدبلومة مع دكتور فواد خلف علشان انا نفسى اسجل معه لأن مهتم جدا جدا جدا بموضوع risk&idustrial safetyوانتظر منك الرد.
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (20 مارس 2007)

محمد منير حسن قال:


> الأخ العزيزِahamed gamal3
> السلام عليكم/ شكرا على دعوتك الكريمة ممكن تعرفنى بيك اكثر وياريت تفيدنى فى موضوع الدبلومة مع دكتور فواد خلف علشان انا نفسى اسجل معه لأن مهتم جدا جدا جدا بموضوع risk&idustrial safetyوانتظر منك الرد.
> وجزاك الله خيرا


:55: 
اهلا بيك 
انا خريج فلزات القاهره 2006 واعمل حاليا في مجال welding&inspiction
بالنسبه لدبلومة المخاطر معلوماتي فيها قليله ولكن اسال م/ محمود طلعت 
هو ضليع في هذا الموضوع 

:1:​


----------



## محمد منير حسن (20 مارس 2007)

هل بتشتغل يابشمهندس مع د/ رافت القوصى.انا اعتقد انك بتعرف ياسر نصر و تامر فؤاد.


----------



## Khalidmh (20 مارس 2007)

الاخوة الكرام
الى كل من يبحث عن دورات مدعمة (مشروع اعادة تأهيل شباب الخرجين) فى مجال تكنولوجيا اللحام أو التفتيش او دبلومة مهندس لحام دولي (معتمدة من المعهد الدولي للحام)
عليه الذهاب مباشرة الي مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات- التبين


----------



## ياسر قضيب (20 مارس 2007)

هل الدورات مدعمة


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (20 مارس 2007)

محمد منير حسن قال:


> هل بتشتغل يابشمهندس مع د/ رافت القوصى.انا اعتقد انك بتعرف ياسر نصر و تامر فؤاد.


 
لا اعمل مع دكتور رافت ان شغال في شركه DSD ferrometalco
بالنسبه لتامر وياسر دولت علامة من علامات قسم فلزات


----------



## تامر فؤاد حسن (22 مارس 2007)

انا تامر فؤاد بكالوريوس هندسة الفلزات جامعة القاهرة أشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع و المفيد و أخص بالشكر الزملاء و الاصدقاء أحمد جمال و محمد منير و أتمنى لهم التوفيق.

و اي سؤال بالنسبة لل Pt , Mt , Ut أنا حاضر و مستعد للمساعدة.

شكرا


----------



## tamershawki (22 مارس 2007)

اخى فى الله ابن زكى انا محتاج شرح جميع الاختبارات ndt وارجوا ان ترسل لى شرح هذه الاختبارات وبالغة العربية على ال***** بتاعى tamershawki***********
ضرورى جدا جدا وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء


----------



## tamershawki (22 مارس 2007)

tamershawki***********


----------



## أحمد حمدى منتصر (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا باشمهندس تامر على الخدمات و انت بصراحه طول عمرك سباق بالمساعده و انقاذ مهندسى فلزات القاهره
بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك انت و ياسر ان شاء الله لكم مستقبل مبهر
بس ابقى افتكرنى ساعتها يا تموره
ربنا يوفقك يابنى و الله انت تستحق


----------



## habloon (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى مهندسى فلزات القاهرة 
انا محمد خريج فلزات السويس 2006
ومازلت اكرر سؤالى عن دورات تعطى شهادات معتمدة فى مجال التاكل بحيث تؤهلنى للعمل !!!


----------



## تامر فؤاد حسن (23 مارس 2007)

اعتقد انه لا توجد دورات corrosion معتمدة في مصر و لكنها متوفرة بالخارج


----------



## habloon (23 مارس 2007)

طب والحل؟؟ اعمل دبلومة مثلا!!


----------



## طاهر حسن (23 مارس 2007)

اخواني ارجوكم مساعدتي للحصول علي مراجع او كتب في متيالورجي المساحيق ويريت تكون بالعربي


----------



## محمد منير حسن (24 مارس 2007)

اهلا بالصد يق العزيز تامر فى هذا المنتدى الرائع ونرجو ان نستفيد من خبرتك فى ndt


----------



## محمد منير حسن (24 مارس 2007)

الأخ العزيز الذى بيسال عن التاكل خذ دورة الحماية االكاثودية من الجامعة الأمريكية لأن شهادة الجامعة الأمريكية اى شركة هترحب بيه وان شاء الله هاسالك عن الميعاد بتاع هذه الدورة


----------



## habloon (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا ياباشمهندس محمد منير مستنى منك الرد بمشيئة الله


----------



## habloon (25 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*



طاهر حسن قال:


> اخواني ارجوكم مساعدتي للحصول علي مراجع او كتب في متيالورجي المساحيق ويريت تكون بالعربي



السلام عليكم اخى العزيز ..اود الاستفسار عن ماهى مجالات العمل بهذه المادة(ميتالورجى المساحيق)
والصناعات المتعلقة بها وهل انتشرت هذه التقنية الحديثة داخل الشركات فى وطننا العربى ام مازالت خارجيا فقط؟


----------



## محمد منير حسن (27 مارس 2007)

*corrosion and cathodic protection*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخى العزيز دورة الحماية الكاثودية فى الجامعة الأمريكية كانت فى شهر سبتمبر2006 ولكن توجد دورات اخرى ولو عاوز تعرف ميعاد الدورات الأخرى وارقام التليفونات والحجز .اكتب فى google
auc corrosion courses وادخل على اول لنك ولو معرفتش قولى وانا هاسالك على اقرب دورة للحماية الكاثودية او اى دورة له علاقة بالتاكل والله المستعان.


----------



## habloon (27 مارس 2007)

محمد منير حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخى العزيز دورة الحماية الكاثودية فى الجامعة الأمريكية كانت فى شهر سبتمبر2006 ولكن توجد دورات اخرى ولو عاوز تعرف ميعاد الدورات الأخرى وارقام التليفونات والحجز .اكتب فى google
> auc corrosion courses وادخل على اول لنك ولو معرفتش قولى وانا هاسالك على اقرب دورة للحماية الكاثودية او اى دورة له علاقة بالتاكل والله المستعان.


متشكر اوى يااخى على اهتمامك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 أبريل 2007)

*أهلا بكم جميعا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب*​


----------



## م.لينا (5 أبريل 2007)

تسلم على المساعدة


----------



## العقرب50 (7 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مهندس فلزات منذ عام 1987 واعمل فى مجال سباكة الزهر الكروى واسمى سامى فهمى واعرض مساعدتى


----------



## mazen_99 (8 أبريل 2007)

شوف الرابط ده :-

http://www.eos.org.eg/Public/ar-eg/Training/


----------



## moh_farouq (28 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن الاقى مواصفه الازمى 5 
Asme 5 Article 2


----------



## hithamenging (28 أبريل 2007)

ارجوك انا اريد بعض الكتب عن الحام


----------



## hithamenging (28 أبريل 2007)

اريد بعض الكتب عن التفتيش الهندسى


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (28 أبريل 2007)

*ASME 5 artical 2*

الى الخ العزيز moh_farouk
الى كل الاعضاء اليكم 
ASME 5 artical 2 

واي خدمه انا موجود

Welding Engineer​


----------



## محمد حمزه (28 أبريل 2007)

الأخ المهندس/ أحمد جمال 
تتقدم لكم إدارة المنتدى بخالص الشكر على مجهوداتكم الرائعة ومشاركاتكم المثمرة متمنين لكم مزيدا من الرقي والتقدم ...
إدارة منتدى هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم - ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (29 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز ابن زكي 
شكرا لهذا الموقع الممتاز 
ونرجو منك التواصل واعلامنا عن كيفية الاتصال بالشركات العالمية لغرض الحصول على اجازة المستويات الثلاث في الفحص وعن التكاليف والبلدان المتوفرة فيها هذه الشهادات 
مع الشكر مسبقا من العرق الجريح


----------



## mouhmeca1 (29 أبريل 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــرا علئ هـــــــــــــذا المنتــــــــــــــــــدئ الــــــــــــــرائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## ياسر قضيب (30 أبريل 2007)

*م /ياسر*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو على عبد العال (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ ابن زكى و نفع الله بك 
علمت أن جمعية اللحام المصرية تعطى كورسات الطرق الأربعة للاختبارات الغير إتلافية
هل عندك معلومات بهذا الشأن


----------



## hithamenging (2 مايو 2007)

انا عاوز ابداء فى التفتيش ابداء باية


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 سبتمبر 2007)

كل عام وأنتم بخير .............. رمضان كريم
:31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31:


----------



## احمد العروشي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
واتمنى من كل من يملك الخبرة بمجال معين ان يعرض مشاركته بالمساعدة
للجميع ورمضان كريم


----------



## moh_farouq (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*الى المهندس Ahmed Gamal3*

:77: الى المهندس Ahmed Gamal3
شكرا على الكتاب جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك و ذادك من علمه و من نعيمه و كل سنه و انت طيب


----------



## moh_farouq (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الى المهندس أبو على عبد العال
تحيه طيبه و بعد اكادميه اللحام فى مسطرد فعلا بتدى الكورسات الاربعه و كمان نا اخدها مدعمه 50% للافراد و الشركات ليهم تخفيض تانى بس فيه ملاحظه انهم لسه جداد فى الموضوع و كمان فيه حاجه تانيه ان اللى بيمتحمك غير اللى بيدرسلك فالنجاح صعب جداا و تصل نسبته الى اكتر من 50% فقط بس ممكن تاخد الحاجات الخفيفه عندهم زى Pt , Mt و انصح للباقى عند عبدالله حسنين استاذ التدريس و الله الموفق


----------



## moh_farouq (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعه هل فيه فرصه شغل لي, نا حاصل على IWE , PT , UT او ابعتو ارقام تليفونات مكاتب التفتيش على اسمى فى يااااهووو
وده ملفى الشخصى
http://faroukgroup.tripod.com/personal/work/cv36_detail.doc
http://faroukgroup.tripod.com/personal/work/cv37_final.doc


----------



## moh_farouq (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*كتب*



hithamenging قال:


> ارجوك انا اريد بعض الكتب عن الحام


 
السلام عليكم دى بعض الكتب اكترها فى اللحام و الله الموفق
http://faroukgroup.tripod.com/personal/book.doc


----------



## prof mido (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يابشمهندس وننتظر المزيد


----------



## asal_80_77 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

بكل الحب اقدر اقول انكم ناس ننحنى لهم ونقدر لهم كل التحية والتقدير ولكم كل الشكر على هذا الحب والعطاء الذى ليس لة حدود تحياتى للجميع ويارب يقدرنى واقدر افدكم يارب تحياتى اخوكم أحمدعسل


----------



## رامي علي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة 
كل عام و انتم بي خير ارجو منكم المساعده في الحصور علي نسخه من المنهج الدراسي لي اختبارات cswip او التاب الخاص بها و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## NADJIBTOO (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي الفاضل من فضلك أريد معرفة كيفية الحصول على المستوى الثاني في ULTRASONIC INSPECTION علما أنني متحصل على شهادة هندسة في metallurgy و شهادة مراقب اللحام من أحد المعاهد عندنا في الجزائر و لكن بدون certification لدا ارجو منك إفادتي بكيفية الحصول على certification علما أنني مقيم حاليا في الجزائر و أشتغل في الشركة المصرية أوراسكوم كمهندس جودة 
كذلك عندي سؤال آخر أي الإختصاصين أفضل ultrasonic testing or welding inspector 
أشكرك مرة أخرى و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابن زكى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

NADJIBTOO قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخي الفاضل من فضلك أريد معرفة كيفية الحصول على المستوى الثاني في ULTRASONIC INSPECTION علما أنني متحصل على شهادة هندسة في metallurgy و شهادة مراقب اللحام من أحد المعاهد عندنا في الجزائر و لكن بدون certification لدا ارجو منك إفادتي بكيفية الحصول على certification علما أنني مقيم حاليا في الجزائر و أشتغل في الشركة المصرية أوراسكوم كمهندس جودة
> كذلك عندي سؤال آخر أي الإختصاصين أفضل ultrasonic testing or welding inspector
> أشكرك مرة أخرى و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


 
تستطيع ان تحصل على المستوى الثانى من اى مهندس حاصل على المستوى الثالث بعد تدريبك وامتحانك واذا كونت مجموعة عندك فى الجزائر استطيع الحضور واعطائكم الدورة التدريبية وامتحانكم
رقم الهاتف الخاص بى هو 0020107566574


----------



## ابن زكى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

أبو على عبد العال قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ ابن زكى و نفع الله بك
> علمت أن جمعية اللحام المصرية تعطى كورسات الطرق الأربعة للاختبارات الغير إتلافية
> هل عندك معلومات بهذا الشأن


 
الاخ ابو على 
الجمعية المصرية للاختبارات الغير اتلافية تعطى فعلا المستوى الثانى فى الاربع طرق واذا اردت يمكنك الاتصال بى فالعبد لله امين الصندوق


----------



## kadhum (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابن زكي وبارك الله في جهود كل العاملين والمشاركين في هذا الملتقى الجميل والمفيد 
اخي العزيز هل يمكنني ان احصل على اي من المستويات الاول او الثاني واو الثالث عن طريق المراسلة علما اني اعمل في هذا المجال (الفحص الهندسي ) اكثر من تسعة سنوات واني حاصل على ماجستير باللحام 
اكون ممنون لك اذا ساعدتني في هذا المجال ويرجى تزويدنا بالعناوين 
اخوك المهندس 
كاظم الجابري


----------



## kadhum (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يرجى تزويدنا بمفتاح البلد 
وشكرا


----------



## ابن زكى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

kadhum قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي ابن زكي وبارك الله في جهود كل العاملين والمشاركين في هذا الملتقى الجميل والمفيد
> اخي العزيز هل يمكنني ان احصل على اي من المستويات الاول او الثاني واو الثالث عن طريق المراسلة علما اني اعمل في هذا المجال (الفحص الهندسي ) اكثر من تسعة سنوات واني حاصل على ماجستير باللحام
> اكون ممنون لك اذا ساعدتني في هذا المجال ويرجى تزويدنا بالعناوين
> اخوك المهندس
> كاظم الجابري


 
الاخ العزيز كاظم
المستوى الاول الثانى به جذء كبير عملى لذلك لا استطيع ان اعطيك المستوى عن طريق المراسلة لابد من دورة تدريبية عملى ونظرى لكل مستوى ورقم موبايلى 0020107566574 لاى استفسار لا امانع


----------



## kadhum (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ابن زكي 
سوف اتصل بك انشاء الله ولكن هل يمكن ان احصل على هذة الدورات العملية ومناهجها علما ان الموقع الالكتروني الذي اعطيتة لنا ممتاز جدا وهل يمكن ان نحصل على دورات فيدو على الانترنت وشــــــــــــــكراوفقك الله 
رقم جوالي 009647701102219


----------



## Djelloul (24 أكتوبر 2007)

soyer les biens venues


----------



## kadhum (25 أكتوبر 2007)

م.مجدي عليان قال:


> مشكووووووور اخي ابن زكي جدا
> انا اعمل على التفتيش على اللحامات
> visual...........UT...............MT...............PT
> ولكن RT لا اقيم الافلام 100% علما اني غير حائز على شهادات بهذا المجال
> ...


 

اخي الفاضل انا استطيع فائدتك كثيرا لئني امتلك كثير من صورللافلام الشعاعية ولكن المشكلة في تحميل هذة الملفات وانشاء الله في حال حل هذة المشكلة سوف ارسلها لك 

مع التقدير والاحترام 

كاظم الجابري 
مهندس فحص هندسي


----------



## prof mido (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوء اخي وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## kadhum (4 نوفمبر 2007)

ابن زكى قال:


> كل وسيلة لها الـ course الخاص بها معتمد من ASNT وهى متاحة لمن يريدها ولكن hard copy وليست soft
> ولكى تكون قادر على كتابة تقرير يجب ان تكون حاصل على المستوى الثانى


 

اخوتي الافاضل 
انا لدي منهاج ال RT soft copy ولكني اعاني من مشكلة تحميلة ورفعة لهذا المنتدى وانشاء الله وفي حال احتياجها ضروري سوف لن اقصر سوف اقوم بأرسالها عبر البريد الالكتروني 
سادتي الكرام 
ادعوكم لتأسيس تجمع يقع ضمن اختصاص الهندسة الميكانيكية وهذا طبعا خاص بالاعمال التي تهم الفحص الهندسي بصورة اوالتفتيش على اللحامات كما يسمونة البعض 
كما ادعو نفسي اولا وكل المهتمين بهذا الموضوع كيف ان نتطور ونقدم شيء لتطوير مجتمعنا طبعا من خلال هذا الموضع المهم والحيوي 
واسف جدا على الاطالة 
اخوكم كاظم الجابري من العراق


----------



## طارقسيسى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

صديقى العزيز هل يمكنكك مساعدتى فى الحصول على كتاب شهادة Cwi حيث انى تعبت فى البحث عنه مع العلم انى حاصل على المستوى الثانى و كذلك على Cem 
شكرا 
م/ طارق


----------



## طارقسيسى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى ابن زكى 
ساعدنى فى الحصول على الكتب الخاصة بال Cwi مع العلم انى حاصل على المستوى الثانى


----------



## طارقسيسى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى ابن زكى برجاء كتابة محمولك للتعاون بخصوص دورات اللحام فى مصر 
م/ طارق 
احدى شركات قطاع البترول


----------



## طارقسيسى (7 نوفمبر 2007)

برجاء كتب الcwi الله يكرمكم جميعا


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم وأرجو أن تكون هناك دورة تدريبية أو ما شابه ذلك على هذا الموقع وشكرا


----------



## سدير عدنان (13 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you for all information


----------



## ابن زكى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

طارقسيسى قال:


> اخى ابن زكى برجاء كتابة محمولك للتعاون بخصوص دورات اللحام فى مصر
> م/ طارق
> احدى شركات قطاع البترول


رقم محمولى هو 0107566574 وال***** على ****** m_zaki1928
وعلى استعداد تام لمساعدة اى مهندس فى هذا المجال


----------



## ابن زكى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

طارقسيسى قال:


> اخى ابن زكى
> ساعدنى فى الحصول على الكتب الخاصة بال Cwi مع العلم انى حاصل على المستوى الثانى


الاخ العزيز المهندس طارق
اخوك والحمد لله محاضر ى اكثر من مكتب تدريب لـ CWI COURSE
وعندى الكتاب بالطبع واستطيع تصويره لك واعطائك نسخة 
اتصل بى 0107566574


----------



## moh_farouq (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
تحيه طيبه للجميع ، بدور عن جهه و مكان فى مصر/ القاهرة بيعطى شهادات api
انا مهتم بكورسات Api 570 & Api 653 & Api 620 & API510
لأحصل على شهادات فى التفتيش على المستودعات وخطوط الانابيب و التفتيش على المراجل البخاريه
شكرا


----------



## yosri Azab (28 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي ابن ذكي
ممكن لوسمحت تقولي على شركات طالبة مفتش لحام معاه ASNT RT level ii
ويكون مرتباتها كويسة لوسمحت
أصل بقالي سنتين ومش عارف أغير شغلي علشان مش لاقي
email yosriazab @ gmail


----------



## midoglgl (31 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم :ارجو المساعدة من الباشمهندس (ابن زكى )انا حاصل على بكالوريوس رقابة جودة اريد انا اتقدم فى اللحام والتفتيش ولااعرف البداية انا *****ى [email protected] انا بجد محتاج المساعدة ياريت متنسانيش ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابن زكى (2 يناير 2008)

midoglgl قال:


> السلام عليكم :ارجو المساعدة من الباشمهندس (ابن زكى )انا حاصل على بكالوريوس رقابة جودة اريد انا اتقدم فى اللحام والتفتيش ولااعرف البداية انا *****ى [email protected] انا بجد محتاج المساعدة ياريت متنسانيش ولك جزيل الشكر


ممكن تبدأ بدورات فى الاختبارات الغير اتلافية
ده رقم تليفونى لو حبيت اى مساعدة 0107566574


----------



## ابن زكى (2 يناير 2008)

moh_farouq قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحيه طيبه للجميع ، بدور عن جهه و مكان فى مصر/ القاهرة بيعطى شهادات api
> انا مهتم بكورسات Api 570 & Api 653 & Api 620 & API510
> لأحصل على شهادات فى التفتيش على المستودعات وخطوط الانابيب و التفتيش على المراجل البخاريه
> شكرا


 
شركة Moody International بتعطى هذه الشهادات
25253841
وممكن اساعدك وتدخل على الامتحان على طول لان ثمن الدورة غالى وده رقم موبايلى 0107566574


----------



## ستندر (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة للجميع ولك يا اخي ابن زكي 
اخي ابن زكي انا من العراق ولدي خبرة متواضعة في مجال التفيتيش على اللحام ... واريد ان احصل على شهادة في الاختبارات اللائتلافية(level) ارجو منك ان ترسل لي منهج الدورات ومدة الدورة وماهي مبالغها ارجو منك الاجابة باسرع وقتلاني محتاج الى هذه الدورات


----------



## احمد1970 (11 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد1970 (12 يونيو 2008)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ابو الافكار (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وعلى وعد بتقديم معلومات في هدا الموضوع قريبا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين عمل تصنيف جيد لموضوعات القسم فمثلا:
عمل باب خاص للحام يشمل الاتى
انواع اللحام
كتب عن اللحام
معلومات عن اللحام (PQR-WPS)

عمل باب خاص لل( CODE AND Standard) يشمل الاتى
API
AWS
ASTM
ASME
DIN
BS
ANSI

عمل باب خاص لل( INSPECTION AND NDT) يشمل الاتى
الاربع طرق
VT
UT
RT
PT
MT

مع مراعات تثبيت هذة الاقسام
وشكرا للمجهود الجميل لكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يونيو 2008)

aws d1.1

http://www.zshare.net/download/136149775556dbfb/


API 521

http://www.zshare.net/download/1361511954cd8d08/

API 510

http://www.zshare.net/download/13619580fc4ba959/


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يونيو 2008)

سوف يتم تحميل باقى ملفات ال Api Code قريبا ان شاء الله

والasme Code


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين هذا الموضوع مع 
كل شيئ عن Ndt & Inspection 
م.مجدي عليان 
وذلك لسهولة البحث فى المنتدى
وشكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين عمل تصنيف جيد لموضوعات القسم فمثلا:
عمل باب خاص للحام يشمل الاتى
انواع اللحام
كتب عن اللحام
معلومات عن اللحام (PQR-WPS)

عمل باب خاص لل( CODE AND Standard) يشمل الاتى
API
AWS
ASTM
ASME
DIN
BS
ANSI

عمل باب خاص لل( INSPECTION AND NDT) يشمل الاتى
الاربع طرق
VT
UT
RT
PT
MT

مع مراعات تثبيت هذة الاقسام
وشكرا للمجهود الجميل لكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## ali_sgc (16 يونيو 2008)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس ميكانيك من سوريا وقد اشرفت على انشاء معملين لمعالجة الغاز وكان كل اهتمامي بخطوط الانابيب وقد تعلمت الكثير عن اللحامات وانواعها وعيوبها والان ارغب ان احصل على شهادة level II كيف يمكنني ذلك.


----------



## وائل السنيري (17 يونيو 2008)

ممممممممششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 يونيو 2008)

*lifting Inspection*

Jacks


http://www.4shared.com/file/51696253...s_B301-98.html


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 يونيو 2008)

*Lifting Equipment Inspection*

Monorails Or Underhung Cranes

http://www.4shared.com/file/51694737...g_Cranes_.html


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 يونيو 2008)

*Lifting Equipment Inspection*

Hooks

http://www.4shared.com/file/51693795...99_Hooks_.html


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 يونيو 2008)

*NTD course*

NTD course


http://www.zshare.net/download/14272436760b9642/


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 يونيو 2008)

*NDT Training*

شرح جيد لكل طرق واختبارات ال NDT 
والشرح يحتوى على شرح بالصور والفيديو 

NDT Training

http://www.zshare.net/download/14274322dd4a907b/


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (10 يوليو 2008)

Chain Lever Hoist

http://www.4shared.com/file/51698862/17d7b934/BS_4898_Chain_Lever_hoist.html


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (10 يوليو 2008)

lifting Inspection 

Jacks
http://www.4shared.com/file/51696253/a6b52884/ASME_Jacks_B301-98.html

Monorails Or Underhung Cranes
http://www.4shared.com/file/51694737/5b40417b/ASME_B30-11-1999_Monorails_Or_Underhung_Cranes_.html

Hooks
http://www.4shared.com/file/51693795/d276f064/ASME_B30-10-1999_Hooks_.html


----------



## محمد حمزه (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .... مجهود رائع


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم
جزانا وجزاكم خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (13 أغسطس 2008)

*Welding*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كثيرا ما اسمع عن دورات اللحام واهميتها 
ولذلك اريد معرفة انواع الدورات واهميتها 
خصوصا اني في السنة الاخيرة هندسة ميكانيكا انتاج 
وهذه الفرصة الاخيرة بالنسبة لي حتي احصل علي الدورات 

والرجاء توضيح الاختصارات لكورسات اللحام 
والتوضيح من الاستخدام والاختصارات والمعاني 

وكيف لي ان ابدا في اللحام 

ماذا يجب عليا عمله تدريجا 

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (20 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رائع و عمل كبير
اريد أن اضيف موقع www.ndt.net
يحتوي الموقع علي جميع عمليات الفحص


----------



## a_bahattab (20 أغسطس 2008)

أرجو من الاخوه المهندسين ان يعرضوا بعض الطرق الاخرى لndt
مثل Pmi.mfl


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

الباشمهندسين فين ؟؟؟

الرجاء المساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعدة


----------



## emaf (23 أغسطس 2008)

ايوه يا احمد الموضوع كبير بس هحاول الخصه 

اولا دورات فحص اللحام : وفيها تتعلم فحص اللحام فقط ويطلق عليها ndt ومنها ut, rt,mt, vt,rt 

ثانيا شهادات دولية لفحص اللحام وفيها بعض التفاصيل عن عمليات اللحام ولكنها مكلفة جدا (حوالى 12000 جنيه) مثال :
cwi امريكية 
cswip وهى انجليزية وتحظى بطلب اكثر

ثالثا : شهادات فى عملية اللحام والمواد منها :
IWE وهى اختصار ل international weldingt engineer وهى تدرس فى معهد بحوث الفلزات القاهرة 
دبلومة هندسة اللحام وهى تدرس من اى جامعة مصريىة
CWE وهى امريكية من AWS وهى اختصار ل cetified welding engineer 


اتمنى ان اكون افدتك


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (24 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
طيب ودلوقتي حضرتك تنصحني ابدا ازاي
انا سمعت عن اكاديمية اللحام والناس بتقول اني اخد كورس لحام ثم التفتيش عن اللحام 
يا تري التفتيش عن اللحام هو ده الي حضرتك تقصد بيه الفحص ولا ايه 
وياريت اذا سمحت توضيح ut, rt,mt, vt,rt والفروق وهل كل ده داخل دورة الفح ولا ايه 
انا اسف اني طالباتي كتييييييييييير جدا علي حضرتك 
بس انا فعلا عايز ادخل المجال ده ومش عارف 
بارك الله وفيك 
وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
ولو مافيش ازعاج ممكن اكلم حضرتك علي ال يا هوو و اسف جدا للازعاج 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## emaf (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا تحت امرك اولا
انا معايا دبلومة هندسة اللحام - جامعة الاسكندرية 
وان كنت انصحك بناءا على اللى شفته فى الشغل انك تاخد الاول iwe دبلومة مهندس اللحام من مركز البحوث وهى لمدة 4 شهور تكادتكون متواصلة (4 ايام فى الاسبوع) مكثفة. وتكلفتها حوالى 2000 جنيه واعرف ناس خدتها .
ومعاها لو قدرت تاخد دورات ndt ( vt,rt,ut,mt) بس بلاش الاكاديمية سمعتها فى السوق مش كويسة 
لان اللى يدرس غير اللى بيمضى على الشهادة
انصحك تبدا حالا بدورة ut لانها مطلوبة اوى فى السوق دلوقتى ومحدش بيعرف ياخدها غير المهندسين لانها صعبة شوية
ال***** بتاعى على ****** هو eng_hema1900 
اتمنى انى اكون افدتك


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
وان شاء الله اكلم حضرتك علي ال ي ميل 
ده اذا كان يا هو كما توقعت


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (26 أغسطس 2008)

وكان لي سؤال 
كم تكلفة كورس ut ومدته 
وشكرا جزيلا علي حسن خلقك


----------



## emaf (26 أغسطس 2008)

مدة اتلكورس اسبوعان 
التكلفة الاسميية له 1700 جنيه 


بس انا حجزت ب 700 جنيه فقط فى مكتب بالاسكندرية


----------



## الدكتورالحلو (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*شركة سعودية في مجال Ndt*

الساده المهندسين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكر لكم طرح هذا الموضوع 

نحن شركة سعودية جديدة تعمل في مجال الفحوص والاختبارات الغير اتلافية ونرغب بالحصول على بعض المعاهد التدريبية في مصر وبعض الفنيين الحاصلين على Level III , Level II في خمس طرق RT , MT , UT , 
PT , VT

كما ارجوا من المهندس محمد زكي وضع ال***** لكي يتم التواص بيننا 

لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم ارسال على ال***** 
ahmedhik***********

ولكم جزيل الشكر 

أحمد


----------



## الدكتورالحلو (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*شركة سعودية في مجال Ndt*

ارغب في التواصل مع المهندسين العاملين في مجال NDT لاننا شركة جديدة تعمل في هذا المجال ونرغب في الحصول على فنيين يحملو مؤهلات عالميه من ASNT يمكن للاخوان التواصل على ahmedhik 
gmail
مع جزيل الشكر 

أحمد 
السعودية


----------



## ابن زكى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الدكتورالحلو قال:


> الساده المهندسين
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اشكر لكم طرح هذا الموضوع
> ...


 السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز احمد
0020107566574
m_zaki1928 على ******
واسعد باتصالك


----------



## notime4life (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السيد المهندس مجدي عليان 
تحية طيبة وبعد..
ارسل في عجالة من امري بشرى سارة لكل من يسأل ويستفسر عن دورات الفحوصات الغير اتلافية Ndt Course حيت نزف بشرى ترتيبات انعقاد دوارت في مايلي :
(rt , Pt , Mt )كل ه>ه الدورات في المستوى الثاني Level Ii
في الاردن - عمان بتارخ 15/1/2009
وبتكلفة مادية بسيطة لا تتجاوز سعر الدورة الواحدة 
يمكن للاخوة المهندسين المقيمين بالاردن وخارج الاردن الانتساب للدورة


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 أكتوبر 2008)

notime4life قال:


> السيد المهندس مجدي عليان
> تحية طيبة وبعد..
> ارسل في عجالة من امري بشرى سارة لكل من يسأل ويستفسر عن دورات الفحوصات الغير اتلافية Ndt Course حيت نزف بشرى ترتيبات انعقاد دوارت في مايلي :
> (rt , Pt , Mt )كل ه>ه الدورات في المستوى الثاني Level Ii
> ...


 

يا ريت تفاصيل اكثر اخ زيد عن الدورة من حيث الموعد بالضبط و الاسعار
ومكان الانعقاد و عدد ايام الدورة و من سيكون المحاضر

وشكرا عالمجهود

تحياتي
مجدي عليان


----------



## مهند اللقاني (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شباب انا خريج بترول و جاتني فرصة عمل مع شركة Ndt نصيحتكم ايه انا ما بعرفش كتير في المجال دا


----------



## سدير عدنان (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور استاذ مجدي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## A.salam Saileh (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العلم للإيمان (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*Inspection Course : RT - ASNT - Level II*

السلام عليكم
Inspection Course : RT - ASNT - Level II
http://ifile.it/on1p2la
​


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور
وجاري التحميل


----------



## العلم للإيمان (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*Inspection CourseWares : UT / MT / PT - ASNT - Level II*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم

المادة العلمية للحصول على شهادات الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبارات غير الإتلافية - المستوى الثاني

بالتوفيق للجميع

UT

http://ifile.it/asyk6w9

18MB
-----------------------------

MT

http://ifile.it/p09mqrc
14MB
------------------------------

PT

http://ifile.it/ptyaxoz
13MB
------------------------------​


----------



## gearbox (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gearbox (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
و يا ريت لو عندك Rt


----------



## العلم للإيمان (11 نوفمبر 2008)

و جزاك مثله.
الRT هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108561.html


----------



## gearbox (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gearbox (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي الاستجابة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد النافع (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## tifaonline (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## klim40 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يرجى اضافة الموضوع الى 
كل شيء عن الــ NDT & Inspection 
م.مجدي عليان


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يرجى اضافة الموضوع الى 
كل شيء عن الــ NDT & Inspection 
م.مجدي عليان


----------



## notime4life (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ملاحظة مهمة للاخوان المهندسين*

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك وبالمناسبة كل من يرغب بهذة الدورات للمستوى التاني فيمكن الاستفادة من العرض على الدورات الثلاث بسعر 500$ وتقام لمدة اسبوعين في العاصمة عمان _ الاردن وللاستفادة يرجى الاتصال على الرقم 00962788842129


----------



## adham fahad (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم:الملفات غير قابلة للفتح علما انني حملتها ثلاث مرات وانا في حاجة ماسة لها وملحة ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله كل خير والملفات هي Rt,ut,pt,mt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,levell 2


----------



## تمبيزة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو ضم الموضوع مع :
كل شيء عن الــ NDT & Inspection لل م.مجدي عليان 
وذلك لسهولة البحث فى المنتدى


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سفيان المصرى (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن أعرف ما الفرق بين الاختبارات غير الاتلافية ASNT و التفتيش على اللحام CSWIP ?​ 
هل عندما أدرس CSWIP اتعلم اشياء غير الطرق غير الاتلافية أم انها مجرد أشمل من الاولى ؟​ 
و اين احصل على دورات المستوى الثانى ASNT .. يقولون الأفضل هو مركز تطوير الفلزات و لكن ut&rt تكلفة الواحدة 1400 جنيه​ 
مصرى و mt&pt تكلفة الواحدة حوالى 700 جنيه . . هل المبلغ كبير بالنسبة لباقى المكاتب و المراكز ؟ أم أن المركز يستحق هذه المبالغ ؟​ 
و هل ممكن اقدم على دورة CSWIP بدون خبرة أو بعد خبرة شهور قليلة أم يلزم مرور سنة فى العمل ؟ و ما التكلفة ؟​ 
و هل مركز تحديث الصناعة يدعم CSWIP أم أنه يدعم CWI فقط ؟​ 
و جزاكم الله خيرا على المساعدة و الاخذ بيد الاخرين​


----------



## سفيان المصرى (11 ديسمبر 2008)

emaf قال:


> مدة اتلكورس اسبوعان
> التكلفة الاسميية له 1700 جنيه
> 
> 
> بس انا حجزت ب 700 جنيه فقط فى مكتب بالاسكندرية


 
يعنى ممكن اخذ ut كلها على بعضها ب 700 جنيه فقط ؟

و هل هتعلم كويس و لا مستعجل ؟


----------



## محمد أبو خليل (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ستندر (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو من الاخوة الذين هم على اطلاع بالدورات التي تخص الاختبارات اللائتلافية اعلامنا على مواعيدها واماكنها وكلفة كل دورة ومدتها ؟؟ الرجاء الاجابة بالسرعة الممكنة


----------



## ابن زكى (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اى حد عايز المادة العلمية للمستوى الاول او الثانى فى اى طريق من الاختبارات الغير اتلافية ممكن يشرفنى فى شركة انابيب البترول بمسطرد 
يسأل بس عن المهندس محمد زكى مدير ادارة التفتيش الهندسى وعضو مجلس الادارة
والمادة موجوده معاية سوفت وهارد 
بس يتصل بيه قبلها للتنسيق على محمول 0107566574 ( صفر 10 سبعة خمسة سته ستة خمسة سبعة اربعة )


----------



## Ramy Abdulall (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج شغال في السعودية عاوز اجي مصر عشان اخد كورسات الـNDT لانو عندنا هنا غالية بس لو المهندسين الهناك افودوني عن المراكز البتقدم الكورسات واسعارها ومدة الكورسات لاني ماحقدر اقعد فترة طويلة هناك ..... ولواتوفرت ارقام تلفونات المراكز دي يكون احسن عشان اقدر اتصل وانسق معاهم...
وعاوز اسأل لو في لو انا عاوز اخود كورسات كل الـ Method الاربعة Level1&2*مرة وحدة حيكون في مشكلة يعني هل كورسات level2 ببتطلب خبرة لاني خريج جديد خبرتي 10 شهور بس ???
معليش طلباتي كتيرة بس ارجوا الافادة بأقرب فرصة 
وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## ابن زكى (30 يناير 2009)

ramy abdulall قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج شغال في السعودية عاوز اجي مصر عشان اخد كورسات الـndt لانو عندنا هنا غالية بس لو المهندسين الهناك افودوني عن المراكز البتقدم الكورسات واسعارها ومدة الكورسات لاني ماحقدر اقعد فترة طويلة هناك ..... ولواتوفرت ارقام تلفونات المراكز دي يكون احسن عشان اقدر اتصل وانسق معاهم...
> وعاوز اسأل لو في لو انا عاوز اخود كورسات كل الـ method الاربعة level1&2*مرة وحدة حيكون في مشكلة يعني هل كورسات level2 ببتطلب خبرة لاني خريج جديد خبرتي 10 شهور بس ???
> معليش طلباتي كتيرة بس ارجوا الافادة بأقرب فرصة
> وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


ممكن تشرفنا فى مصر وتأخذ كل الدورات بالتتابع ومكنك الاتصال بى لاى معلومات تريدها ولو عايز الكتب الخاصة بالاختبارات الغير اتلافية ممكن ارسلها ليك ***** 
0020107566574
00


----------



## mussab elshrief (2 فبراير 2009)

thank u so much


----------



## ستندر (6 فبراير 2009)

لو سمحت اخي ابن زكي اسال : هل تتطلب الدورات لديكم مهاره عالية في اللغة الانكليزية ؟ ام لا ؟


----------



## ndt (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابحث عن دورات تدريبية عن التنوكة بالتحديد api 653
ارجو الافادة


----------



## ابن زكى (24 فبراير 2009)

*دورات فى ال ndt*

الاخوة الاعزاء يشرفنى أن ارفع لكم ملف بمواعيد الدورات وتكلفتها والمفاجأة دورات فى ال api و كذلك cwi بأسعار تتناسب مع المهندسين الجدد 
اخوكم محمد زكى


----------



## ndt (25 فبراير 2009)

ابن زكي لك التحية
مشكور جدا علي المشاركة واكون شاكر اكثر لو افيدتني عن api653​


----------



## الغريب79 (28 فبراير 2009)

أحب أستفسر أخي الاستاذ زكي 
متى يمكن أن يلحم الانبوب أكثر من ملحم ؟
أي أن يشترك على الانبوب اثنان من الملحمين ؟
في أي إنش ؟ وفي أي سماكة إن كان هناك علاقة للسماكات ؟
وأن كان هناك مرجع 
ماهو ذلك المرجع ؟
وفي أي فقرة ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## enmfg (28 فبراير 2009)

*افضل كتب الاختبارات اللااتلافية*

*

NonDestructive Testing and Inspection NDT Books​*


----------



## الغريب79 (28 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم ابن زكي 
أنا موظف في شركة ndt في الجزائر وقد كلفتني الشركة بسؤالك عدة أسئلة حول الدورات للمستوى الاول والثاني وعن امكانية حضورك الى هنا وعمل هذه الدورات وعن كلفتها أيضا ووقت كل منها 
بالاضافة الى انني اذا أمكن أود الحصول على الكورسات للمستوى الثالث 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
في انتظار ردكم الكريم


----------



## عمرو ابوبكر ابوبكر (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ......... عايز اعرف الفضل اخد كورس INSPICTION ام كورس iwe ايهما افضل من حيث العمل فى مصر وماهى فرص العمل التى توفرها كل كورس............وشكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (4 مارس 2009)

ASNT - RT (Radiographic Testing) Course - Level II 
http://ifile.it/on1p2la/rt_method.rar



ASNT - UT (Ultrasonic Testing) Course - Level II

http://ifile.it/asyk6w9/ut_method_-_ali_-_arab-eng.org.rar

http://depositfiles.com/files/jqjzdkkfl


ASNT - MT (Magnetic-powder Testing) Course - Level II 

http://ifile.it/p09mqrc/mt_method_-_ali_-_arab-eng.org.rar

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZIRB0FHK

ASNT - PT (Penetrant Testing) Course - Level II 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9ERGR0N4


----------



## الغريب79 (5 مارس 2009)

الى الاخوة الكرام 
أبحث عن كورس للمستوى الثالث في ال vt . Rt . Mt . Pt
يا ريت المساعدة يا اخوة ولكم جزيل الشكر 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedgad (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (6 مارس 2009)

RT (Radiographic Testing) Course - Level II

http://depositfiles.com/files/7772w90l7


----------



## eng.malah (15 مارس 2009)

من فضلك ممكن تعرفنى طريقة ال download للكتب الموجوده فى هذا الموقع


----------



## enmfg (20 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على الردود واتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الكتب


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك............


----------



## ملاواني (29 مارس 2009)

*مساعده عمل*

ياريت يا جماعه لو حد يعرف اي فرصه عمل
في ndt
انا تعبت من البحث
ومش لاقي شغل
شكرا يا اخواني


----------



## ملاواني (29 مارس 2009)

*مساعده عمل*

لم اجد اي فرصه عمل يا اخواني الرجاء المساعده في اي فرصه عمل في مجال ndt
,ياريت
شكرا باشمهندس زكي باشمهندس مجدي


----------



## ابن عز2 (2 أبريل 2009)

هل يمكن المساعدة في الحصول على معلومات عن الحماية الاشعاعية rso


----------



## ابن عز2 (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
تحياتي لك اخ ابو الججوج والى جميع الاخوة الاعضاء 
انا حاصل على المستوى الثاني في rt. ut. pt من الاردن والسعودية asnt 
اسعى للحصول على شهادة مسؤول حماية اشعاعية اذا امكن مسعادتي في الحصول على هذه المادة
وهل يمكن الحصول على عمل في الاردن في هذه المجالات


----------



## محمد كيكاني (6 أبريل 2009)

ارجو المساعدة 
كيف يمكن وصف طريقة الفحص لكل عيب من عيوب اللحام والسباكة (اي مثلا لو عدنا عيب lack of fusion كيف يمكن فحصه وتمييزه عن luck of penetration ) اي خطوات الفحص وشكل ظهور العيب على الشاشة


----------



## سلوى صلاح (7 أبريل 2009)

لا يعمل يااخى ارجو علاج الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## a_bahattab (13 أبريل 2009)

الاخ/ ابن عز2 
في السعودية يمكنك الحصول على مسؤول حماية اشعاعية عن طريق مدينة الملك عبدالعزيزللعلوم و التقنية لانها الجهة الوحيدة في المملكة الوخولة لاصدار مثل هذة الشهادات . اما بالنسبة للمعاهد التي تعطي الدورات التحضيرية للاختبار في السعودية يمكنك مراسلتي على بريد ]


----------



## enmfg (1 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على الردود وامنى الافادة للجميع


----------



## ابن زكى (2 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله تم رفع جميع الاسئلة والاجوبة الخاصة بالاختباراتا الغير اتلافية موجودة على فولدر خاص بى على ال 4shared
والرابط هو 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/14620410/a181dfc/sharing.html?rnd=74
ولمذيد من التواصل ممكن الانضمام الى welding_inspectors وهى جروب على الياهو 
يتم مراسلة اعضائها بالجديد فى المجال وبفرص العمل المتاحة لمفتشى اللحام


----------



## ابن زكى (2 مايو 2009)

سيتم عقد دورة تدريبية عن ال rt بمركزتدريب انابيب البترول بمسطرد الاسبوع القادم


----------



## kingsteel (3 مايو 2009)

*من فضلك ممكن تعرفنى طريقة ال download للكتب الموجوده فى هذا الموقع*


----------



## hady511 (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك أخي على الموقع الذي يوفر العديد من الكتب المهمة
====
بالنسبة للأخ kingsteel ,,, موضوع الداونلوود واضح
تضغط على اي كتاب تريد (على الصورة),, تظهر لك صفحة جديدة فيها:
- صورة الكتاب
- شرح بسيط عنه
- اعلانات جوجل
- عدد من اللينكات التي يمكن تحميل هذا الكتاب منها

أرجوا ان يكون الشرح واضح
وشكرا


----------



## hady511 (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك أخي على الموقع الذي يوفر العديد من الكتب المهمة
====
بالنسبة للأخ kingsteel ,,, موضوع الداونلوود واضح
تضغط على اي كتاب تريد (على الصورة),, تظهر لك صفحة جديدة فيها:
- صورة الكتاب
- شرح بسيط عنه
- اعلانات جوجل
- عدد من اللينكات التي يمكن تحميل هذا الكتاب منها

أرجوا ان يكون الشرح واضح
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس غالب (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ااخي وبارك الله فيك عزيزي


----------



## ابن زكى (6 مايو 2009)

ادعوا الجميع المشاركة معى فى مجموعة welding_inspectors على اليا هو ستجدوا فيها ملفات مرفوعة عن الاختبارات الغير اتلافية وكذلك كتب الجمعية الامريكية للاختبارات الغير اتلافية الاصدارات الحديثة وهى من وجهة نظرى كنز علمى لمحبى الاختبارات الغير اتلافية
وكذلك رسائل بفرص العمل المتاحة فى مصر وفى الخليج العربى
ارجو المشاركة والتفاعل مع المجموعة


----------



## moayad45 (7 مايو 2009)

شكراً وبارك الله بكعلى هذا العمل


----------



## qaissar (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو جميعا


----------



## qaissar (10 مايو 2009)

انا اعمل في مجال الفحوصات الااتلافية في السعودية


----------



## notime4life (18 مايو 2009)

للاشتراك في دورات الفحوصات الغير اتلافية وبسعر مغري جدا شاملة :
1- رسوم الامتحانات.
2- الفحص العملي .
3- الدورات التمهيدية .
4- رسوم المستوى الثاني .
5- دورة تمهيدية في المعالجة الحرارية والمتالورجي .
6- دورة تمهيدية لاستخدام api 1104 . 650

جميع ما ذكر بسعر طريقة واحدة فقط .

للاستفسار يرجى الاتصال عى رقم 00962788842129


----------



## محمد187 (19 مايو 2009)

بصراحه مفيش احسن من كده اشكر مجهودات كل الاعضاء


----------



## ابن عز2 (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ notime4life ارجو التكرم باعطائي العنوان وتفاصيل اكثر ان امكن بالضافة الى ماهية الشهادات الصادرة وشكرااا


----------



## enmfg (29 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على الردود وربنا يقدرنى وافيد المنتدى


----------



## جابرالمصري (6 يونيو 2009)

*الاخ العزيز ابن زكي*

الاخ العزيز ابن زكي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
برجاء وضع رابط الاشتراك

welding inspector groups
علي الياهو حتي يمكنللاخوه الاعضاء الاشتراك فيهامباشرة


----------



## ابن زكى (6 يونيو 2009)

جابرالمصري قال:


> الاخ العزيز ابن زكي
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> برجاء وضع رابط الاشتراك
> 
> ...


الرابط للاشتراك فى المجموعة هو
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/welding_inspectors/
وان شاء الله الاخوة يثمروا المجموعة بمجوهدهم واشتراكاتهم البناءة
اخوكم / محمد زكى


----------



## جابرالمصري (22 يونيو 2009)

*اسئلة واجابات في ut*

السلام عليكم اصدقاء المنتدي
مرفق مع المشاركة مجموعة من الاسئلة والاجابات في ut
اسئل الله ان ينفع بها 
واسئلكم الدعاء​


----------



## مهند الشيخلي (30 يونيو 2009)

ارغب في الحصول على عنوان مركز للتدريب على ال ndt في اليمن


----------



## وائل مامون (4 يوليو 2009)

انا اعمل بمركز تدريب بالسودان- الخرطوم كمدير للتدريب الفني وانا ابحث عن level 3 NDT


----------



## klim40 (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن وقت وسعر الدورات في مصر


----------



## sama adel (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## ابن زكى (5 يوليو 2009)

وائل مامون قال:


> انا اعمل بمركز تدريب بالسودان- الخرطوم كمدير للتدريب الفني وانا ابحث عن level 3 NDT


السلام عليكم
انا والحمد لله حاصل على Level 3 وكذلك CWI 
وتليفونى 0020107566574


----------



## luay79 (7 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد أبوالخير (11 يوليو 2009)

*أريد الخير لكل الناس*

:20::1:أرد أن أحصل على دورات inspection ولكن أنا أريد الإفادة منكم بعد عون الله 
هل د.ابراهيم الدسوقى أفضل أم د.عبد الله حسانين
وما هو وجة الأفضلية
وأيهما معتمد دوليا
وما هو سعر الدورة عند كلا منهما
وهل هناك أحد غيرهم أفضل ومن هو
_..............................برجاء مشكورا الرد السريع وجزاكم الله خيرا.................................._


----------



## 13tornado (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ياريت حد يفيدنى فى مجالndtعن افضل اماكن الكورسات شهادات معتمده
ولو فى اماكنيه كتب شرح يبعتهالى
وشكرا
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## legend8750 (14 يوليو 2009)

من فضل الاخ العزيز ابن زكى برجاء وضع ايمالك و ارسالة لى للأهمية من فضلك اخوك محمد بسيونى


----------



## abou koussai (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه


----------



## ابن زكى (24 يوليو 2009)

legend8750 قال:


> من فضل الاخ العزيز ابن زكى برجاء وضع ايمالك و ارسالة لى للأهمية من فضلك اخوك محمد بسيونى
> 0107566574


----------



## ابن زكى (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
افضل الاماكن من وجهة نظرى هو مركز تدريب شركة انابيب البترول
التدريب العملى على عينات بها عيوب استاندرد والشرح النظرى بواسطة محاضر l iii وليس اعتماد الشهادة فقط كما يحدث فى كثير من المراكز
ويكفى ان يوضع اسم انابيب البترول احدى شركات الهيئة العامة للبترول على الشهادة
ملحوظة : المحاضر هو العبد لله والحمد لله وبتوفيق من الله الوحيد فى مصر الحاصل على l iii بالاضافة لمفتش لحام معتمد من جمعية اللحام الامريكية وكذلك مفتش شبكات من معهد البترول الامريكى وكذلك مفتش معتمد من شركة ارامكو السعودية للبترول بالاضفة لدبلومتين فى اللحام وفى خطوط الانابيب


----------



## inspector eng (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## klim40 (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا محتار بين اكادمية اللحام و موودي انترناشيونال و weldecc فارجوا نصيحتي بالله عليكم وهذا بالنسبة للتدريب في مجال الاختبارات اللاتلافية 

سلام


----------



## strange79 (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة يا جماعة 
اريد طريقة حساب الزمن للتصوير بكراولرX-Ray وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (18 أغسطس 2009)

من فضلكم اعادة تحميل لينكات api لانها لاتعمل وايضا تحميل لينك لاapi620
وشكرا فعلا مجهود رائع


----------



## taher_abdalla (22 أغسطس 2009)

thanks man for this useful information


----------



## على زين ا (24 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت جدول موضح لأسعار كورسات ndt وأماكن تدرسها


----------



## Ramy Abdulall (24 أغسطس 2009)

دورات NDT في السعودية المنطقة الشرقية (الدمام –الخبر)
كل عام وانتم بخير .............الموضوع كالاتي انا لي 6 اشهر بفتش لجهة تقدم كورساتNDT المستولا الثاني ولكن على حسب ردود الشركات انو مافي اقبال على الدورات انا لقيت 3 جهات ممكن تقدم كورسات NDT في المنطقة الشرقية في السعودية بس الجهات دي كلها بطالب كحد ادنى 5 اشخاص للبدء في الدورات عشان كده انا مسوي الاعلان دا عشان ننظم كل الناس العاوزة تعمل الدورات في الفترة الجاية ودي تفاصيل كل الجهات البتقدم الدورات وانا مستعد لاي استفسارات اخرى :
1 . كلية الجبيل الصناعية ...كلية الجبيل فيها اكبر مركز للتدريب على NDT في الشرق الاوسط على والمركز معتمد من الجمعية الامريكية ( ASNT) والمركز بتعامل مع معاهد Olympus-NDT, USA بقدموا الدورات على حسب SNT-TC-1A: 2006 Edition لكل من UT,RT,MT,PT الكلية وافقت تفتح الدورات في الفترة المسائية للناس الشغالة في الصباح , بالنسبة للاسعار تعتمد على عدد الساعات الحتاخدها في كل طريقة ممكن الناس تشوف التفاصيل في موقع الكلية على الينك التالي: 
http://www.jic.edu.sa/SubSectionPage.aspx?data=C2vBlscNsCHj5QqJfakYeyGGqXqvO0P_2fRwn4jQYvd wc_3d
بس اقل عدد مطلوب عشان نبدا الكورس 5 اشخاص .
2. شركة TCR في الخبر الشركة بتقدم كورسات UT,RT,MT,PT للمستوى الثاني باسعار مناسبة طبعا هي شركة هندية معتمدة من الجمعية الامريكية ASNT شغالة في مجال NDT في السعودية بتقدم الدورات مع تدريب عملي ونظري في الدمام في فترة شهر بس نفس المشكلة انو مافي عدد كافي عشان افتحو الكورسات لمعلومات عن الشركة شوفوا موقع الشركة على الينك التالي:
www.tcr-arabia.com/ndt/ 
3. شركة Quality Control Gulf وهي شركة مصرية شغالة في مجال NDT المستوى الثاني و الثالث من فترة طويلة في مصر فتحت فرعها في الخبر وتقدم تدريب لكل الدوراتUT,PT,MT,RT باسعار مناسبة
qualitycontrol-egypt.com 
دا موقع الشركة فرع مصر
www.gqcco.com ودا موقع فرع الشركة في الخبر 
برضو بطالبوا ب5 اشخاص على الاقل عشان افتحو الدورات
واي شخص بعرف اي جهة ممكن تعمل لينا الدورات في المنطة الشرقية مايبخل علينا
لكل من يجد الرغبة للتسجيل في الدورات اعلاه اراسلني على
[email protected]
أو موبايل 0595104451
رامي محمد


----------



## moh_farouq (26 أغسطس 2009)

klim40 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا محتار بين اكادمية اللحام و موودي انترناشيونال و weldecc فارجوا نصيحتي بالله عليكم وهذا بالنسبة للتدريب في مجال الاختبارات اللاتلافية
> 
> سلام


 
السلام عليكم و كل سنة و انتم طيبين
نا بقالى فترة مدرس فى اكاديمية اللحام و من واقع خبرتى و ليس مجاملة لشغلى عندنا مدرسيين ممتازين نظرى وكمان بنطلع عينك فى العملى و يعنى الشهاده بتبقى على حق و ليس للشهرة و جرب خد عندنا ال mt او ال ut و كمان للدفعات المخصوصه اللى بتعمل تعاقدات لعدد دورات كتيره بنجبليها استاذنا الكبير م/نور من اسكندريه يدرسلها مخصوص مع وجود م/محمود اللى هو قمه فى علمه و بتخرج من الدورة مشعشع و بالذات لو وقعت فى ايد م/ هانى مبيخلكوش تروحو من كتر العلم اللى عنده و الله الموفق


----------



## كرم الاشجع (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد النافع (27 أغسطس 2009)

مبارك عليك دخولك المنتدى ياباشمهندس كرم واتمنى ان نستفيد من هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## belkheir (8 سبتمبر 2009)

* جـــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## على زين ا (10 سبتمبر 2009)

www.eng4ever.org/*Introduction_to_Nondestructive_Testing*.*html*


----------



## ramyzaky (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى احب اعرف كل الدورات المتاحه فى مجال التفتيش الهندسى واماكنها واسعارها اكون مسرور لو حد رد عليا اخوانى الاعزاء


----------



## elzaim111 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة يا بشمهندس ابن زكي انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي علي المجهود الكبير و كل الاعضاء ايضا لاثراء الموضوع و جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
انا نفسي اكلمك و اخد من وقتك القليل بمقابلتك في الشركة لكن انا لسه طالب في السنة قبل الاخيرة بهندسة فلزات السويس فاذا قبلت بمقابلتي علي وضعي الحالي للاستفسار علي بعض الاشياء ساتصل بك للتنسيق ان شاء الله و انا ساكن قريب جدا من الشركة بالمناسبة و شكرا لك علي كل شئ مرة اخري 
و ساكون سعيد جدا بردكم الكريم 
أحمد جمال


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (19 سبتمبر 2009)

thank u
Rabbena yekremak


----------



## ابن زكى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

elzaim111 قال:


> بصراحة يا بشمهندس ابن زكي انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي علي المجهود الكبير و كل الاعضاء ايضا لاثراء الموضوع و جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> انا نفسي اكلمك و اخد من وقتك القليل بمقابلتك في الشركة لكن انا لسه طالب في السنة قبل الاخيرة بهندسة فلزات السويس فاذا قبلت بمقابلتي علي وضعي الحالي للاستفسار علي بعض الاشياء ساتصل بك للتنسيق ان شاء الله و انا ساكن قريب جدا من الشركة بالمناسبة و شكرا لك علي كل شئ مرة اخري
> و ساكون سعيد جدا بردكم الكريم
> أحمد جمال


 السلام عليكم
اولا شكرا على الثناء وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا
ثانيا تشرفنى فى الشركة فى مسطرد وده رقم تليفونى للتنسيق للزيارة
0107566574


----------



## elzaim111 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ابن زكى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا شكرا على الثناء وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا
> ثانيا تشرفنى فى الشركة فى مسطرد وده رقم تليفونى للتنسيق للزيارة
> 0107566574




شكرا جزيلا لك يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله عنا كل خير و كل سنة و انت طيب عيد سعيد


----------



## hmeedooo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ارجو لو تكرمتم ان تزودوني عن كل شئ يخص (ndt) والمعاهد المعترفة التي تدرس فيها.
ولكم كل الود....
حميد صديق.


----------



## مساعد مهندس2009 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااا والله يجزيك كل خيـــــر


----------



## Ramy Abdulall (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام على الجميع ....
انا ان شاء الله جاي مصر في بداية السنة الجاية عشان اخد دورات NDT وعملت اتصالات مع المعاهد هناك بس لسه محتار اسجل في اي واحد..... انا لقيت الكورسات في الاكادمية المصرية للحام ومعهد المهندس عبدالله حسنين وشركة MOODY INTERNATIONAL و شركة *Quality *Control
انا صارحة ميال لـ Moody interational لانو اسمها كبير وعندو سمعة هنا في الخليج بس عاوز الاخوان اوروني ايهم احسن وليه عشان الموضوع مامستحمل لاني حجي في فترة قصيرة جدا واي فعاوز اكون متنور قبل مااجي


----------



## asmerica (12 أكتوبر 2009)

أين الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sataahlawy (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااا اخى الكريم


----------



## بهاء الحسيني (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء هل هناك دورات ndt المستوى الثاني الرجاء افيدونا ........................


----------



## بهاء الحسيني (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء هل هناك دورات ndt level ii في سوريا الرجاء افيدونا ...............
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ياشاب فى دورات فعلا اان لسه مخلص دوره الاسبوع اللى فات عند المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقى ut $rt level 2


----------



## بهاء الحسيني (26 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو بكر عمر عثمان على الرد 
هل من الممكن عنوان وموبايل ابراهيم الدسوقي لطفا 
وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الشافعى الأزهرى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

0122760862


----------



## wael sz (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاعضاء الاجابة عن سؤالي ,حيث نصحوني بإتباع دورة (iwe(في مركز البحوث والفلزات بحلوان ,اريد معرفة مدى كفاءتها وجديتها وهل هي مطلوبة ولو في اي معلومات عن كلفتها ومدتها,علما انني من سوريا .وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## hhhkhalil (9 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## ابن زكى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

wael sz قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاعضاء الاجابة عن سؤالي ,حيث نصحوني بإتباع دورة (iwe(في مركز البحوث والفلزات بحلوان ,اريد معرفة مدى كفاءتها وجديتها وهل هي مطلوبة ولو في اي معلومات عن كلفتها ومدتها,علما انني من سوريا .وشكرا جزيلا


 
الدورة من وجهة نظرى اكثر من ممتازة ولكن هل ظروفك تسمح بالحضور لمصر مدة طويلة حيث ان مدة الدورة تقريبا 3 شهور


----------



## yalshehry (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن كتاب API 653 Fourth Edition 2009


----------



## inspector eng (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور م. مجدى و نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## ابن زكى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

احتاج ضرورى كتاب non-destructive test hand book volum 8
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن زكى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
تم ادراج برنامج API 570 authorized piping inspector
وكذلك برنامج CWI certified welding inspector course 
وكذلك برنامج ASME IX 
ضمن الخطة التدريبية لشركة انابيب البترول
لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك الاتصال بى مباشرة 7566574 / 010
او بمركز التدريب ا هانى 1515651/ 010
يوجد تخفيض ف الاسعار جيد للافراد


----------



## marwanmusic (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام 

أرجو المساعدة الفورية
انا الآن معروض علي العمل في شركة بالاختبارات الاتلافية ؟
اريد ان أعلم المدى الزمنية التي أخذها لكي استطيع اجتياز المستوى الثالث وانا اختصاصي مهندس ميكانيك ، وارجو إعلامي بمستوى الرواتب التي تعطى لكل مستوى شاكرا حسن ردكم

اخوكم مروان


----------



## marwanmusic (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أقصد الفترة الزمنية التي يأخها الشخص كي يجتاز اختبارات المستويات من الاول وحتى الثالث ، لشخص يدخل جديد إلى هذا المجال ، وما هي الرواتب في كل مستوى ، شاكر حسن استجابتكم


شكرا


----------



## ملاواني (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*okay*

لاخ مروان ممكن اعرف من حضرتك شركه ايه اللي طالبه
اما بخصوص المعلومات عن النظام [email protected]


----------



## medo_1000 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه نفسى فى شرح مفصل بالصوت والصورة لترجمه فيلم فوتوغرافى


----------



## عاطف بدر (21 ديسمبر 2009)

برجاء الافادة 
هل يشترط للعمل بالتفتيش باستخدام الراديوجرافك ان يحصل المهندس على رخصة بمزاولة العمل الاشعاعى من وزارة الصحة او يشترط علية ان يكون حاصلا على دورة فى الوقاية الاشعاعية 
وما هى تفاصيل وحقيقة هذا الموضوع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## khalooood37 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو علاء الحمصي (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم مجدي
ألف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## wailosse (11 يناير 2010)

*شكـــــــــــــــــــــرا علئ هـــــــــــــذا المنتــــــــــــــــــدئ الــــــــــــــرائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*


----------



## Basharsh (17 يناير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## hhhkhalil (23 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (27 يناير 2010)

الاخ مجدس

شكرا على المجهود
لقد قمت بانزال الملف المرفق ولكني لم احصل على المعلومات الخاصة بالفحوصات الغير تدميرية ndt???
هل يمكنك ايضاح ذلك لي


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 فبراير 2010)

*ملخص الموضوع*



العلم للإيمان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...






eng_ahmed_moh قال:


> ASNT - RT (Radiographic Testing) Course - Level II
> http://ifile.it/on1p2la/rt_method.rar
> 
> 
> ...





العلم للإيمان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> Inspection Course : RT - ASNT - Level II
> http://ifile.it/on1p2la
> ​





NTD course


http://www.zshare.net/download/14272436760b9642/
شرح جيد لكل طرق واختبارات ال NDT 
والشرح يحتوى على شرح بالصور والفيديو 

NDT Training

http://www.zshare.net/download/14274322dd4a907b/

Chain Lever Hoist
http://www.4shared.com/file/51698862/17d7b934/BS_4898_Chain_Lever_hoist.html

aws d1.1

http://www.zshare.net/download/136149775556dbfb/


API 521

http://www.zshare.net/download/1361511954cd8d08/

API 510

http://www.zshare.net/download/13619580fc4ba959/



eng_ahmed_moh قال:


> lifting Inspection
> 
> Jacks
> http://www.4shared.com/file/51696253/a6b52884/ASME_Jacks_B301-98.html
> ...



هذا موقع جيد للإختبارات اللاإتلافية
http://www.ndt.net/article/az/ndtmain.htm

عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إليك هذا الرابط للحصول علي أي معلومات تريدها عن الــ CSWIP 
http://www.twi.co.uk/j32k/index.xtp

السلام عليكم
اليك هذا الرابط عليه مناهج الاختبارات الغير اتلافية تقريبا فى مستوى L II وعليها بعض الاسئلة quizzesفى نهاية كل course
http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResou...itycollege.htm



eng_ahmed_moh قال:


> Welding Defects
> 
> 
> 1. Introduction
> ...



انا رفعتلكو ملف بور بوينت فية شرح مختصر وشامل عن الNDT

Download 
http://rapidshare.com/files/6181897/Intro_to_NDT.ppt

رابط تاني يعمل 100%100
http://www.ndt-ed.org/GeneralResources/IntroToNDT/Intro_to_NDT

كشف العيوب الداخلية للمعادن باستخدام الموجات الفوق صوتية

http://www.geinspectiontechnologies.com

التقنيات التي تسمى الاختبارات الغير إتلافية NDT :

1- الموجات فوق الصوتية Ultrasonic Test - UT 
2- التصوير الاشعاعى RadiographicTest - RT
3- السائل المتغلغل Liquid Penetrant Test - PT
4- الحبيبات الممغنطة Magnitic Particles Test - MT
5- الفحص البصري Visual Test - VT


موقع الجمعية الامريكية للإختبارات اللاإتلافية
American Society for Non-destructive Testing
ASNT
http://www.asnt.org



NDT Applications and Theory

http://www.panametrics-ndt.com/ndt/ndt_technology


----------



## hhhkhalil (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdo24888 (21 فبراير 2010)

شكر يا بشمهندس على المساعدةالجميلة دى


----------



## osmankhaled (21 فبراير 2010)

اللهم أنصر الاسلام وأعز المسلمين000000اللهم رد المسلمين الى الاسلام مردا جميلا


----------



## plyer111 (27 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (28 فبراير 2010)

عاطف بدر قال:


> برجاء الافادة
> هل يشترط للعمل بالتفتيش باستخدام الراديوجرافك ان يحصل المهندس على رخصة بمزاولة العمل الاشعاعى من وزارة الصحة او يشترط علية ان يكون حاصلا على دورة فى الوقاية الاشعاعية
> وما هى تفاصيل وحقيقة هذا الموضوع
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



لكي تعمل بالتفتيش راديو جرافيك يتوجب عليك الحصول على الاتي
اولا شهادة على الاقل او PCN ASNT level 1 for radiographic inspection
ثانيا شهادة radiation protective officer من وزارة البيئة وليس لها اي علاقة بوزارة الصحة وهي حسب الدولة التي تعمل بها بمعنى ممكن تريدها او لا

لي سؤال هل انت مهندس ام لا في حالة اه مهندس تريد فقط ان تتعلم asnt level 2 مع طريقة قراءة الافلام radiographic interpretations for defects للعيوب اللحام بالنسبة لجاما واكس راي اما لو انت مش مهندس يتوجب عليك اخذ الشهادتين السابق ذكرهما للعمل بها في الموقع
اتمنى ان اكون وفيت طلبك


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (28 فبراير 2010)

QUOTE=محمد كيكاني;1045500]ارجو المساعدة 
كيف يمكن وصف طريقة الفحص لكل عيب من عيوب اللحام والسباكة (اي مثلا لو عدنا عيب lack of fusion كيف يمكن فحصه وتمييزه عن luck of penetration ) اي خطوات الفحص وشكل ظهور العيب على الشاشة[/QUOTE]

صعب لازم تشوف بنفسك وبعدين ممكن يكون على الفلم او بالنظر او شاشة التراسونك

ولكن side wall lack of fusion هو انه لم يتم المساس باللحام من الجوانب يعن اجناب الحام
اما النوع الثاني وهو lack of penetration هو في منطقة الروت باص او الغرز وهي عدم مساس اللحام لكلا الجانبين في الروت root


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات الثمينة جداً وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## plyer111 (3 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## safety113 (5 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*



م.مجدي عليان قال:


> *Eddy Current test*
> thankssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## عصام حمدي حجازي (6 مارس 2010)

بسم الله نبدا وعلي الله اتوكل
ياجماعه انل باتمني ادخل مجال اللحام ومش عارف ابدأ ازاي؟ارجو تساعدوني


----------



## never_i_forget_u (18 مارس 2010)

تسلم اخي الكريم على الافادة


----------



## shady zidan (24 مارس 2010)

thnx for your efforts


----------



## سرمد111 (28 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## hhhkhalil (12 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## على زين ا (18 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إلى الاخوة الزملاء الاعزاء ياريت نكمل مع بعض ونسعى فى الحصول على أى معلومة جديدة بخيوي ndt لأن الموضوع شيق وممتع علاوة على مايدره من دخل المهم 
أنا بطلب من الاخوة الافاضل يخدو بإيد إخواتهم من أمثالى ( بكالوريوس السنة دى ) وحابب الموضوع لك نفسى فى كذا سؤال 
1 فين أخد الكورسات ( أنا أخر شهرين باقين لى إن شاء الله هندسة الازهر تعدين ) 
2- أنا سمعت عن أماكن كتير فأيهم أحسن وأفضل علاوة على أيهم اقتصادى 
3- دلوقتى أنا عازم الامر على الكورسات طيب أخد كورسات إيه بالضبط من الطرق الخمسة 
يا ريت يا جماعة بالله عليكم تساعدونى لأننى فى حيرة خصوصا مع دخول الوقت وانتم تعلمون آمال وطموحات الشاب عقب تخرجه مباشرة فياريت دلونى على الطريق الصواب 
أفادكم الله*​


----------



## Mosa AL_zahrani (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## غريبه الناس (2 مايو 2010)

كل واحد ليه رايه طبعا بس ومحدش بيتعلم صح الا مع الشغل والخبره ده في اي مجال عامه وعطاء اي شخص مش هيبقي 100% لان كل واحد من الحضور له طريقه تفكير او استيعاب مختلفه عن الاخر ولكن الجزء النظري في اي كورس هام جدا لاستيعاب الفكره حتي لو ان مش هطبقه مسلا الاكس راي لو مشتغلتوش يبقي مالوش لزمه لا زاي!
. ومش معني ان مهندس او فني او عامل حتي معاه شهاده من مركز معين يبقي المركز ده فاشل لا اطلاقا يا جماعه والله مش مستهلاه . دايما بيحصل فجوه بين النظري والتطبيق العملي في كل مكان او محاضر ليه ظروفه . ولازم برده هتقبل حاجات في الشغل جديده لان الكتب مش فيها كل حاجه في حتت تعتمد علي مهاره الشخص
المهم بقي يا جماعه محدش عارف مكان اكيد اشتغل فيه ولو حتي تدريب ربنا يخليكم لاني محتاج الشغل جدا


----------



## omar rt and ut (10 مايو 2010)

ارجو المساعده من الاخوان الكرام 
انا فني في مجال ndt 
من الاردن واريد عناوين الشركات في الاردن
والذي يجد لي فرصه للعمل في اي مكان اكون ممنون له 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## omar rt and ut (10 مايو 2010)

*يا ريت حد يساعدني*

:82::82::82::82:
ما في شغل مش لاقي
:82::82::82::82:


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## ملاواني (17 مايو 2010)

*اي شغل*

اي شغل يا جماعه باي راتب


----------



## محمدسعيدصديق (19 مايو 2010)

*محمد سعيد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " و لا تبخسوا الناس اشياءهم " صدق الله العظيم
الاخوة الافاضل للمؤسف ان اجد هذا الافتراء علي المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقي 
لقد ساعدني كثيرا في اجتياز المستوي الثالث level III دون سابق معرفة بالرغم من ان غيره يحاربون الناس 
لقد ساعدني ماديا بكل الكتب و المراجع و الاسءلة 
ودايما الناجحين بيحاربوا ،،،،،، ربنا يوفقك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم 
محمد سعيد:77::75:


----------



## وسيم خضر محمود (29 مايو 2010)

شكركم جميعا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بهاء فياض (23 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لإدارة موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب بالتأكيد نريد إرسال إسرائيل إلى سلة المحذوفات ,متى أستطيع طلب ماضيع معينة وتحميلها على حاسبي أرجو المساعدة


----------



## mahmoudal25 (23 يونيو 2010)

*مطلوب كتاب NDT Handbook, 3d edition, Vol 6*

أرجو من من عنده هذا الكتاب أن لنا هنا 

و من عنده أي معلومات عن نوعية الأسئلة لــ Basic Level III exam


----------



## welding engineer (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahwazy (11 أغسطس 2010)

شکرالک علی هذه المواضیع الفنیه


----------



## سعد س (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامر الحساني (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elzaim111 (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا ريت يا جماعة اللي يعرف اي شئ عن اختبارات pt
انا عايز اعرف اسامي العبوات و اسعارها و بتتجاب منين علي وجه السرعة و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## BA10 (28 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم زدنا علما
جزاك الله الف خير و بركة


----------



## محايد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

elzaim111 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا ريت يا جماعة اللي يعرف اي شئ عن اختبارات pt
> انا عايز اعرف اسامي العبوات و اسعارها و بتتجاب منين علي وجه السرعة و جزاكم الله خيرا


[RIGHT]
PT is known as dye penetrant examination or testing
I wrote about this testing method –see the link
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t216182.html
2nd entry 
It consists of 3 cans
Cleaner, penetrant and developer 
I want to emphasize the following 2 facts:
The surface which will be tested shall be thoroughly cleaned.
The PT can detect surface discontinuities only, and its penetration though metal is limited.[/RIGHT]​


----------



## elzaim111 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

محايد قال:


> [right]
> pt is known as dye penetrant examination or testing
> i wrote about this testing method –see the link
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t216182.html
> ...




شكرا جدا ليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## م.الفيتوري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.الفيتوري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا ريت يا جماعة اللي يعرف اي شئ عن( handle casing)مشكورين علي مجهوداتكم


----------



## Eng_Ghoneim2010 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*من المهندس / أحمد غنيم*

الله ينور يا هندسة بس أنا عايز أسأل حضرتك سؤال , أنا أخدت كورسات التفتيش الهندسي بس

:16: عايز حضرتك تدلني على الشركات العاملة في هذا المجال والتي تطلب مهندسين. 

على أنا خريج جامعة الأزهر قسم تعدين وبترول شعبة مناجم وفلزات بتقدير عام جيد جداً.


----------



## komandro (27 سبتمبر 2010)

thankssssssss


----------



## mohamed abd hak (6 أكتوبر 2010)

تشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahwazy (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شکراجزیلا


----------



## djoualm2008 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## geokhalood (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## abohassn72 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohammedshebl (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

كل عام وانتم بخير

ارجوا من الاعضاء الاعزاء يزودوني بمعلومات عن اماكن دورات التفتيش الهندسي وال cswip و cwi

في المملكة العربية السعودية وخصوصا في الرياض....ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## البورتسوداني (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wallid83eg (25 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم

باشمهندس والله انا خريج هندسة تعدين وفلزات اسيوط وانا حديث التخرج واعيش حاليا في السعوديه والان باذن الله اريد ان ابدا في كورسات الاختبارات الغير اتلافيه وابحث عنها هنا لكنها نادره جدا فاريد النصيحه هذا اولا
ثانيا اريد انا اعرف ايهما افضل في الاسبقيه هل الاختبارات الغير اتلافيه ام كورسات اللحام 

ارجو الافاده ضروري جدا 

شكرا


----------



## waleed_kasem (2 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## حميد العبيدي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن زكى (1 يناير 2011)

wallid83eg قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> باشمهندس والله انا خريج هندسة تعدين وفلزات اسيوط وانا حديث التخرج واعيش حاليا في السعوديه والان باذن الله اريد ان ابدا في كورسات الاختبارات الغير اتلافيه وابحث عنها هنا لكنها نادره جدا فاريد النصيحه هذا اولا
> ثانيا اريد انا اعرف ايهما افضل في الاسبقيه هل الاختبارات الغير اتلافيه ام كورسات اللحام
> ...


 يجب ان تكون عندك معلومات جيدة عن اللحام قبل ما تبدئ فى الاختبارات الغير اتلافية لان ذلك سيسهل الامر عليك
مع خالص تحياتى
اخوك محمد زكى 
Level III RT,UT,MT,PT,VT


----------



## ndtut (6 يناير 2011)

*Ndt*

*السلام عليكم ​ 

من فضلكم ​ 
: ASNT​ 

Nondestructive Testing Handbook : Volume 7, Ultrasonic Testing

و​
Nondestructive Testing Handbook : Volume 4, Radiographic Testing​*​


----------



## eng.ahmed dawam (10 يناير 2011)

عندى سؤال وارجو الرد ضرورى ضرورى انا مهندس كهرباء قوى ينفع انى اخد كورسات الndt واشتغل بيها واتخصص فى هذا المجال ارجو الرد بالله عليكم


----------



## ابن زكى (11 يناير 2011)

eng.ahmed dawam قال:


> عندى سؤال وارجو الرد ضرورى ضرورى انا مهندس كهرباء قوى ينفع انى اخد كورسات الndt واشتغل بيها واتخصص فى هذا المجال ارجو الرد بالله عليكم


 انا من انصار انك تتخصص فى مجالك افضل 
ولكن اذا كنت مصمم فطبعا ينفع ولكن هيعوذ منك شوية مجهود
وخلى بالك انت بتعمل الى عليك والرزق بتاع ربنا
اخوك
محمد زكى


----------



## مصطفى محمد الأطرش (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بارك الله فيك شكرا على الموقع ممتاز


----------



## ashraf maharak (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ashraf maharak (12 فبراير 2011)

يا اخى انا اخوك اشرف تخصص هندسة فلزات جامعة القاهرة
ينفع هل تخصصي دة هو الاولى فى مجال التفتيش الهندسي واللحام
اريد ردا تفصيليا 
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس الأسمداوي (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علووومش (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي دبلوم في الهندسة الميكانيكية و اريد ان ادرس ndt سواء كورسات او دبلوم 
فهل تنصحوني بدراستها او في شي ثاني ابدأ فيه قبل ndt ??
وكم الفترة احتاج علشان ادرس 4 طرق؟


----------



## caear (3 مارس 2011)

ياشباب ممكن حدا يعطينا كورسات بالتصوير الشعاعي للحام او فيديو و شكرا


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## almsafr16 (26 أبريل 2011)

هل اقدر اخذ الكورس ndt لوحدي بدون ما يكون معي مجموعه

وهل اقدر اخذ الكورس وانا لغتي الانجليزية بسيطه


----------



## عبد الصادق (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس وانا عندى اصدارات احدث من دى لكن مش عارف ارفعها على الموقع


----------



## محمد -ابوعمر (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الله يعطيكم العافية على ها المعلومات الراقية

تسلم هالايادي


----------



## jassim78 (12 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------



## alzaidy (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بيك وماقصرت .....


----------



## soliwald (23 مايو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saher_3lmooj (30 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## virtualknight (15 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق 85 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## ABDOU3 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً

Pipelines technologie


----------



## moneebhamid (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ASNT Level III Study Guide: Basic, Revised

for the Level III Basic Examination


http://www.mediafire.com/?s286pb1tdn5do55​


----------



## حماده_1972 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبراك الله فيك


----------



## حماده_1972 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarek_owner (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااا


----------



## islam nana (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا المهندس اسلام نانا خريج هندسة الاسكندريه عام 2006 بتقدير عام جيد ومعى دورات فى ال n d t من الاكاديميه المصريه لللحام فى vt , rt welding technology


----------



## البرنس الثاني (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## Degwy (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*

اسمى محمد عبد المحسن :34: 
 خريج علوم فيزياء وحاصل على تمهيدى ماجستير فيزياء نوويه 
 حاليا اعمل فى نشر الأبحاث العلميه
 
 يشرفنى انى انضم ليكم :84:
 
 انا بفكر انضم لمجال ال inspection 
 بس مش عارف ابدأ ازاى ؟:81:
 وياترى بعد ما اصرف فلوس على الكورسات والشهادات هلاقى شغل متوفر ولا لأ :18:
 انا اسمع ان فيه فيزيائيين شغالين فى المجال ده بس معرفش حد شخصيا. ده صح ولا غلط؟
هل وظيفه الinspector انه كمان يعرف طرق اللحام ولا بيقدم بيانات عن شكل الكسر او العيب فقط؟


 اعتقد انى لو دخلت فى المجال ده هيناسبنى اكثر طريقه الكشف بالأشعه x-ray او طريقه ultra-sonic :73:
 
 هكون شاكر جدا ان حد فادنى فى الموضوع ده 
 
 استودعكم الله :55:​


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 أكتوبر 2011)

Degwy قال:


> اسمى محمد عبد المحسن :34:
> خريج علوم فيزياء وحاصل على تمهيدى ماجستير فيزياء نوويه
> حاليا اعمل فى نشر الأبحاث العلميه
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لأخذ دورات عن الإختبارات الغير إتلافية NDT ثم البحث عن عمل بها .. فلا أنصحك في هذا التوقيت أن تقدم على هذه الخطوة حاليا ... المجال به ركود شديد ووفرة من المهندسين في هذا التخصص بلا عمل .. قد يكون هذا نظرا لقلة المشاريع الجديدة بسبب ظروف المنطقة ككل

بالنسبة للـ inspector بالطبع لا بد أن يكون على علم بطرق اللحام المختلفة لأنه يحتاجها عند التقييم للعيوب وأثناء فحص اللحامات

نعم يوجد فيزيائيون يعملون كــ inspectors كما يوجد آخرون من ذوي المجالات النظرية كالتجارة و الحقوق ... فالحصول على هذه الشهادات لا يشترط شهاده معينة .. لأن الموضوع بالنسبة لمانحي الدورات والشهادات موضوع تجاري بحت ... يسعون للأسف فقط لكسب المال من هذه الدورات!!
كما أن الجمعية الأمريكية للإختبارات اللاإتلافية لا تشترط شهادات معينه أيضا


----------



## Degwy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد حمزه قال:


> بالنسبة لأخذ دورات عن الإختبارات الغير إتلافية NDT ثم البحث عن عمل بها .. فلا أنصحك في هذا التوقيت أن تقدم على هذه الخطوة حاليا ... المجال به ركود شديد ووفرة من المهندسين في هذا التخصص بلا عمل .. قد يكون هذا نظرا لقلة المشاريع الجديدة بسبب ظروف المنطقة ككل
> 
> بالنسبة للـ inspector بالطبع لا بد أن يكون على علم بطرق اللحام المختلفة لأنه يحتاجها عند التقييم للعيوب وأثناء فحص اللحامات
> 
> ...





اشكرك اخى الكريم على ردك الوافى

لكن رأيي بالنسبه لموضوع ان المجال بقه يمارسه عدد كبير من خريجى الكليات النظريه ...اعتقد ان مسموح لهم يدرسوا المستوى الأول فقط لأن على ما اسمع ان المستوى الثانى والثالث من الكشف الا اتلافى يدرسه فقط خريجى الكليات العمليه وذلك نظرا لصعوبته...

موضوع ركود سوق العمل ده فى مصر كلها وان شاء الله دى فتره وهتعدى والجى هيبقى احسن من اللى فات ان شاء الله

المشكله فى رأيى الخبره اللى هتأهلنى لسوق العمل لأنى عملت بحث عن وظائف ال inspection ولقيت ان كل الشركات بتطلب خبره اقلها سنه

هل ياترى فى اماكن ممكن تسمح انى اعمل بها حتى لو بدون مقابل لحد ما اتعلم الخبره المطلوبه...

انا اسف ان كنت ملح فى الأسئله...بس انا بحاول اعرف كل حاجه عن الموضوع قبل ما ادخله...عشان اشوف هيستاهل ولا لأ

وجزاك الله عنا خير ان شاء الله

مع جزيل الشكر
​


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 أكتوبر 2011)

degwy قال:


> اشكرك اخى الكريم على ردك الوافى
> 
> لكن رأيي بالنسبه لموضوع ان المجال بقه يمارسه عدد كبير من خريجى الكليات النظريه ...اعتقد ان مسموح لهم يدرسوا المستوى الأول فقط لأن على ما اسمع ان المستوى الثانى والثالث من الكشف الا اتلافى يدرسه فقط خريجى الكليات العمليه وذلك نظرا لصعوبته...
> 
> ...



:70: غير صحيح بالمرة .. يوجد كثير جدا ممن لايحملون شهادات لكليات عملية ويعملون في هذا المجال وحاصلين على معظم الدورات :18:


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 أكتوبر 2011)

degwy قال:


> المشكله فى رأيى الخبره اللى هتأهلنى لسوق العمل لأنى عملت بحث عن وظائف ال inspection ولقيت ان كل الشركات بتطلب خبره اقلها سنه
> 
> هل ياترى فى اماكن ممكن تسمح انى اعمل بها حتى لو بدون مقابل لحد ما اتعلم الخبره المطلوبه...
> 
> ​




في الحقيقة لا أعلم .. :18:


----------



## Degwy (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااا اخى على تصحيح معلوماتى

وجزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله
​


----------



## درمان احمد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

يا مهندسين داير لى شرح لى كيفية وضع الاجهزه فى المعمل والعوامل المؤثره فى المعمل وصور معامل وشكرااااا


----------



## درمان احمد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحتو داير لى شرح لى كيفية وضع اجهزة الndt


----------



## reta.ndt10 (18 يناير 2012)

*مرحبا*
*انا اختكم ريتا من لبنان, خريجة هندسة فحوصات المعادن .*
*وابحث عن الكتب المطلوبه في امتحان level 3, ,وارجو منكم الافاده*


----------



## assoos (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## said said (10 فبراير 2012)

eng_ahmed_moh قال:


> ntd course
> 
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/14272436760b9642/
> ...


 
مواضيع شيقة للغاية و لكن للاسف جل الالروابط لا تعمل ممكن المدة انقضت او المواضيع حذفت
هل ممكن اعادة الروابط من فضلكم


----------



## محمد عبدالحسين (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لجهودكم المبذوله


----------



## refractory (23 يونيو 2012)

What is that, you want to get NDT products ?


----------



## 3mmar3d (28 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لجهودكم المبذوله................


----------



## الامير غاز (27 يوليو 2012)

uploade this files again plz

thanks my brother


----------



## ASKS (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس. محمد حسون (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بس ياريت اكتر ؟ عن التفتيش الهندسي في صناعة البتروكيماويات والغاز


----------



## عبد الصادق (14 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## basharawaad (10 مارس 2013)

شكراً يا أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## basharawaad (20 مارس 2013)

مشكور والله يجزيك خير


----------



## naifeng (18 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
رجاءاً ممكن كتب بالعربية أو الانكليزيه عن الحماية الكاثودية 
وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## gamecenter (5 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم . كيف يتم اختيار قدرة جهاز التصوير بالاشعة السينية اذا كان المطلوب الكشف عن العيوب الداخلية في(shaft) ذو مقطع دائري اي ان الاشعة السينية سوف تخترق المعدن باسماك مختلفة ابتداَ من الصفر والى قطر (shaft) ؟؟

القطر :20 mm
المعدن :steel


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

أحسنت -:20:


----------



## Mido shamkh (8 أبريل 2014)

حد عنده معلومات عن اسعار ال vt و ال cwi عند ابراهيم الدسوقى


----------



## reyrons (13 مايو 2014)

thank you for this wonderful forum.


----------



## ابو عبدالرحمن 72 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

نسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## bga (5 مايو 2015)

•	UT – Level I & II.
•	PT – Level I & II.
•	MT – Level I & II.
•	VT – Level I & II.
2-	Welding Technology.
3-	Preparation Courses:
•	CSWIP.
•	CWI..
5-How to prepare WPS and PQR

b.	Courses Outlines
1-Radiographic Testing Course ASNT level II
Source:
•	Basic Physics of Radiography.
•	Properties of X-Rays and Gamma Rays.
•	Attenuation of Electromagnetic Radiation.
•	Penetration, Absorption and Image Formation.
•	Atomic Structure, Isotopes and Half Time.
•	Radiation Measurement.
•	Radiation Exposure Records.
•	Radiation Effects and Detection.
•	Time, Distance and Shielding
Film:
•	Sensitivity and Scatter.
•	Subject and film Contrast.
•	Film Processing.
•	Exposure and Equivalence Charts.
•	Applications, Identification and Interpretation.
Radiographing Process:
•	Specialized Radiographic Techniques.
•	Exposure and Equivalence Charts.
Radiographed Object:
•	Discontinues and Their Origin.
2-Die Penetrant Test – Level II:
•	PT Processes Classification.
•	Discontinues and Their Origin.
3-Ultrasonic Inspection – Level II:
Source:
•	Ultrasonic Principals.
•	Equipment Controls.
•	Wave Propagation, Reflection & Refraction.
•	Couplants & beam Spread.
•	Attenuation, Impedance & Resonance.
•	Angel beam Inspection.
•	Calibration.
•	Immersion Inspection.
•	Discontinues and Their Origin.
4- Magnetic Particles Inspection – Level II:
•	Introduction
•	Magnetic Materials 
•	Circular Magnetization
•	Longitudinal Magnetization
•	Conductors
•	Hysteresis loop 
•	Demagnetization
•	Equipments
5-Eddy current testing method ASNT level II
•	Basic Eddy Current concepts
•	Eddy current generation
•	Coil specimen coupling factor
•	Electrical Concepts related to eddy current testing
6-Preparation Course For CSWIP Exam:
Course Objectives:
•	To understand factors which influence the quality of fusion welds in steels
•	To recognise characteristics of commonly used welding processes in relation to quality control
•	To interpret drawing instructions and symbols to ensure that specifications are met
•	To set up and report on inspection of welds, macrosections and other mechanical tests
•	To assess and report on welds to acceptance levels
•	To confirm that incoming material meets stipulated requirements and recognise the effects on weld quality of departure from specification
•	To be in a position to pass the Welding Inspector - Level 2 examinations

7- CWI Preparation Course:
•	Fundamental – Part A.
•	Practical – Part B.
•	Code – Part C.
01205902024 
01009472812


----------



## the Quality (4 يونيو 2015)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## picimo (25 فبراير 2016)

شكر ​


----------



## ابن زكى (29 مارس 2016)

https://youtu.be/ZE-oO1W0f4g
محاضرة عن التصوير بالاشعة 
INTRODUCTION TO RT LEVEL II


----------



## ابن زكى (6 مايو 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8jUoex6O_4
RT level ii


----------

